# [Tutorial] Cómo soldar con estaño



## petroleo

hola desde puerto rico, espero que estén todos bien en este foro.....

el propósito haber hecho este foro es para pedir ayuda acerca de que se debe tener en cuenta a la hora de soldar o desoldar componentes electrónicos
quisiera que me ayuden porque de esto de soldar no se nada.
se que vienen diferentes cautines y a la vez algunos que tienen un controlador de voltaje
quisiera que me aclaren mi duda o que me envien a un foro en este site que hablen de esto 

Gracias de ante mano............


----------



## zopilote

los cautines vienen de 15W,  20W, 25W, 30W, 40w. 60w, 100w, 200W, 500w y 1000W 
lo que recomiendo es que uses los más populares uno de 25W o 30W estara bien, para soldar componentes electrónicos, la soldadura se reasliza  calentando la zona por 1 segundo aproximadamente, aplicando  el fundente (estaño)  hasta que este se lucue, retirar  el soldador inmediatamente despues que se funda el estaño. La práctica  te enseñara el tiempo que debes
aplicar a la zona  que debes soldar ( depende del tamaño).


----------



## petroleo

ahy una pasta que la gente siempre aplica al estaño que no se para que es 
tambien creo que vienen otras cosas para soplarlo o algo asi.

si pueden aportar un poco mas seria del agrado de todos los que no sabemos 
gracias........


----------



## El nombre

Hoy en día, el estaño que se compra, ya trae alma de resina que facilita la soldadura. Para SMD se usan los soldadores de aire caliente. 

Saludos


----------



## JV

Google provee:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=como+soldar+electronica&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=

Saludos..


----------



## zopilote

Esa pasta de soldar solo es necesaria para estañar zonas amplificadoras o para hacer que fluya  más el estaño,  solo hay que retirar el excedente con un cepillo y Thinner, algunos prefieren utilizar el Flux que es caro pero es mejor que la pasta ( viene liquido), pero como la soldadura lleva su flux interiormente y lo colocas en la placa directamente, yo no lo uso (salvo si es para reparaciones con SMD).


----------



## anthony123

*COSEJOS YA PROBADOS POR MI... SE LOS ASEGUROS SON EXCELENTES PARA TODO ELECTRONICO *

Lo primero la soldadura de estaño, que parece que llama la atención, pero os juro que es mas fácil que abrir el bote de cianoacrilato algunas veces. 

Basta seguir unas pocas reglas básicas, una herramienta decente (que no tiene porque ser cara) un estaño un poco curioso y unos cuidados mínimos.

*El soldador es mas importante de lo que parece.*
No hace falta que sea una máquina hiperespacial con control de temperatura y “repajileches” pero con los soldadores de los mercadillos y baratillos no se suelda igual. Que al final con sudores, paciencia y alguna que otra quemadura las cosas acaban saliendo, cierto, pero que deja de ser divertido, mas cierto. 

Empecé mis pinitos con el estaño a los 14-15 añines , entonces “la propina” no me llegaba mas que para un soldador de esos de mil pelillas (ahorrando durante meses) y creo que acabe odiándole, hoy seria incapaz de soldar nada con aquello sin quemar la mesa, la mano y lo que se pusiera delante. 

En cuanto pude me compre un JBC de 25W con punta de 1mm, aquí me vicie, calculo que este llevará conmigo 13 o 15 años y os juro que esta como el 1er día y mas que amortizado. Así que lo dicho, si os gusta el tema haceros con un soldador curioso, será un poco mas caro pero mucho mas cómodo y al final lo barato sale caro. 



Lo mas importante: la calidad de las puntas y el hecho de que se puedan cambiar. En todo el tiempo que llevo con él y con unos cuidados mínimos, habré gastado 2 o 3 puntas a lo sumo y alguna me la cargué yo por mal uso o por accidente.

*Antes de soldar … cuidar la herramienta*
Queremos que la herramienta trabaje bien y dure mucho, así que unos consejos para cuidar el soldador y sobre todo las puntas. 

Las puntas son muy resistentes a la temperatura pero no les gustan los golpes ni los abrasivos y mas cuando están calientes. No se exactamente de que materiales estarán hechas pero llevan algún tipo de baño (cromo creo) que facilita que el estaño funda y se deposite en la unión sin pegarse a la punta cuando esta caliente. Con otros soldadores malos me ha pasado de llevarme mas estaño en la punta que el que dejé en la soldadura. 
Conviene mantener las puntas limpias cuando estamos trabajando, lo ideal es usar una base para el soldador con su esponjita húmeda(tambien sirve un pedaso de algodon humedo) para limpiar la punta.

Si nuestro presupuesto no da para estos dispendios pues un trapo humedecido en agua y muy bien escurrido ayudará pero como la esponjita nada; lo que te acabarás gastando en pomada para quemaduras te lo habrías ahorrado si hubieras tenido la base y su esponja.
Si usamos el trapo que no sea de poliéster o similar que se derrite y se pega a la punta y lo ponemos peor, lo mejor algodón, un retal de una toalla vieja a mi me funciono bien durante mucho tiempo.

Para limpiar la punta no usar abrasivos, ni lijas, ni raspar con las tijeras o el cutter, ni similares, nos cargaríamos el baño de cromo y empezaría a soldar mal. La punta se limpia en su esponja (o el trapo si no tenemos) ligeramente humedecida en agua y con la herramienta caliente.

El otro cuidado importante es dejar siempre la punta estañada cuando apaguemos la herramienta. Antes de desenchufar fundir bastante estaño (nuevo no el recalentado) en la punta e intentar que se enfríe con el churrete en la punta. Este estaño lo limpiaremos en la próxima sesión antes de empezar a trabajar. De este modo la protegemos de rayones cuando esta en la caja con las herramientas, óxidos y porquerías que la envejecerán prematuramente. Esta costumbre también la protege frente a golpes accidentales que podrían doblarla. Con estos consejos las puntas duran en óptimas condiciones muuuchhho tiempo, las que yo he cambiado ha sido por dobladuras al caerse de pico.

Por supuesto nos olvidamos de usar esa punta para pirograbados en madera o similares, derretir plásticos y similares, para eso las puntas viejas o el soldador malo.

*El estaño…lo barato sale caro*
Huir como de la peste de esos tubitos ridículos con 8 vueltitas de estaño de mala calidad y renegrido. Comprar un estaño curioso de electrónica con alma de resina de 1 mm o poco más de diámetro. El estaño tiene que brillar si esta negruzco y/o mate que se lo queden. Puede que os parezca caro dejar 5 o 6 euros por un rollo de 100 gr pero soldareis mucho y bien con esos 100gr, y cuidareis vuestra herramienta. El estaño de electrónica es 60% estaño y 40% plomo (no valen otras proporciones ni el estaño/plata de fontanero) el interior esta hueco y contiene resina que actuará como decapante con el calor, preparando las superficies para el estaño.



*Ya tengo lo básico, el soldador a temperatura y… a soldar!!!. ¿Cómo?.*

1) para soldar me van a hacer falta las 2 manos, en una el soldador y en la otra el estaño, a veces tres y algunas ni con 6; así que nada de montajes provisionales “tente mientras cobro”. 

Necesitare algún soporte, pinzas, mordazas, inventos que me hagan de 3ª, 4ª,… mano. Un simple alicate y una banda de goma elástica pueden ayudar para empezar, las pinzas de la ropa también hacen apaño, eso si de madera el plástico lejos eh!

2) si todo esta limpio antes trabajo menos y mejor. Limpiar la punta del soldador en el trapo o esponja húmedos y procurar que las piezas a unir no tengan suciedad, ni grasas, ni pegamentos, ni polvo, ni nada (lana de acero fina o lija pueden ayudar) si hay óxidos (visibles o no) el flux también ayuda (ya lo veremos). 

3) derecha, izquierda, izquierda, derecha, arr! 

Mano derecha: Arrimamos la punta del soldador a las 2 piezas a unir ( LAS 2 !!!). Debemos de calentar ambas por igual sino el estaño pegará en una y en otra no. Tras unos segundos(*NO EXCEDER de 4 o 5*), mas o menos dependerá de lo grande de las piezas, la potencia de soldador, lo buen conductor térmico de los materiales (eso la práctica) las superficies ya estarán suficientemente calientes para fundir el estaño (190ºC aprox) no probéis a meter el dedo cooones  

Mano izquierda: arrimamos el hilo de estaño (la puntita no todo hecho una pelota). El estaño debería fundir sin tocar la punta del soldador por contacto con las piezas ya calientes, esto es lo ideal pero en ocasiones si las piezas son muy grandes o no se pueden recalentar en exceso habrá que ayudarle al principio tendremos que tocar un poco la punta del soldador. Una vez inicia el fundido, a ser posible sin partir el hilo de estaño, ir añadiendo poco a poco hilo a la soldadura según este se funde y fluye por las uniones. Procurar que el estaño funda sin tocar la punta del soldador por contacto con las superficies a unir ya calientes. *(Es recomendable soldar las piezas de manor a mayor tamaño por comodidad)*

Mano izquierda: Cuando vemos que la unión es suficiente retiramos el estaño. No abusar de estaño, mas estaño no significa mejor soldado.

Mano derecha: un segundo después retiramos el soldador.

4) dejar enfriar la soldadura por si sola, NO SOPLAR (cuantas veces he visto esto) NI MOVER las piezas lo mas mínimo hasta que la soldadura haya enfriado suficiente para fraguar.

5) ¿soldé bien? 
Una buena soldadura tiene:
-el estaño justo, más estaño no significa soldadura mas fuerte.
-aspecto cóncavo, cuando es en una placa de electrónica decimos forma de cucurucho de helado.







- apariencia brillante y limpia. Con el tiempo se volverá mate por oxidación pero recién hecha debería brillar como el cáliz de misa.

Si está mate se le llama soldadura fría y tarde o temprano se romperá.
Causas de soldadura fría: los materiales no tenían la tª adecuada; se movieron durante el fraguado (ese pulso!); se enfriaron muy rápido (te dije que no soplaras!); el estaño es viejo ya se ha fundido y enfriado varias veces o es de mala calidad; usaste la técnica de arrimar una gotita de estaño en la punta el soldador eh! O cualquier combinación de estas.

La soldadura no esta limpia hay impurezas (escorias) en la soldadura o cerca. Las piezas o el soldador no estaban limpios; la punta tenia escorias de resina u otros materiales quemados. Ya vimos que si limpias antes trabajas menos  

*Errores típicos.*

- Soldadura con forma de bola

Las causas de esto son:
te pasaste con el estaño (muy típico); tª insuficiente (poco tº de soldador), un material esta caliente y otro frío el estaño hace bola en el material caliente y no pega en el que aun no tiene temperatura (solución: calentamos los materiales por igual arrimando la punta en la unión); alguno de los materiales esta sucio de grasas y/o no se puede soldar; usaste la técnica de arrimar una gotita de estaño en la punta el soldador eh! O cualquier combinación de estas.

- Soldadura fría: 
- Soldadura “sucia”

*Ayudando en el fundido. El “flux”.*

En ocasiones tendremos que ayudar para que el estaño fluya mas fácilmente. Esto hace falta cuando estamos soldando algo grande de metal y cuesta que coja temperatura para fundir porque el metal en una pieza grande disipa el calor mas rápido que lo que nuestro soldador es capaz de aportarlo. También cuando los metales sueldan mal el flux ayuda o en cualquier soldadura difícil. 

Por ejemplo cuando soldamos líneas de mantenimiento en las chapas de los carriles de nuestra pista necesitamos tª rápidamente en un material que a priori no suelda bien, puede tener oxido, grasas, polvo, … y para mas dificultad no podemos pasarnos de calor porque derretimos el plástico. En casos como este una pasadita con lana de acero fina y una pincelada de flux nos serán muy útiles. 

En el chasis del buggy igual, en este caso no porque el estaño pegue mal en el latón (pega requetebién) sino porque al ser todo del mismo material el calor se reparte y es mas difícil concentrarlo en la zona a soldar en estos casos el flux nos ayudará, facilita que la soldadura fluya por las costuras y funda un poco antes.

*¿Y que demonios es el flux? *

Popularmente llamamos así al decapante para soldadura de estaño,yo uso el S-39. Es un decapante fluido en bote con pincel para soldadura en costura con estaño, lo encontrareis en sitios de bricolaje o material de fontanería. Con el bote pequeño (unos 5 o 6 € para toda la vida    . Yo prefiero el liquido para estos inventos se maneja muy bien y ayuda a que el estaño fluya por los rincones, dentro de los tubos de latón,… también lo hay en texturas gel y pasta. Su efecto es limpiar las superficies de óxidos e impurezas y prepararlas para que el estaño fundido adhiera fácilmente.



*Lo barato sale caro. <<la soldadura del “rata”>>*

Vaya titulo jejeje. El estaño que se ha recalentado varias veces ya no pega igual, al final tendremos una soldadura fría y/o de mala calidad. 

Me he encontrado muchas veces, yo mismo de crío lo he hecho, lo típico de recalentar una soldadura vieja para volver a pegar algo aprovechando ese mismo estaño. Es un error muy típico de novato. 

El estaño ya recalentado no sirve ya no pega igual. Las razones son dos; primero ya no tiene resina que actúa como decapante para acondicionar las superficies a unir y segundo si es una soldadura muy vieja además tendrá óxidos e impurezas en la superficie que al fundir se mezclaran y lo único que sacaremos es una bola de estaño ensuciándonos la punta del soldador. 

Si tuviéramos que volver a soldar en una soldadura vieja, por ejemplo cuando cambiamos cables a un motor, lo ideal es retirar la mayor parte de estaño viejo con la punta del soldador caliente, limpiar bien esa escoria en la esponjita húmeda y con la punta limpia volver a soldar con estaño nuevo. No es necesario retirar completamente todo el viejo estaño pero si lo más que podamos con la misma punta del soldador.

Algunos compañeros me dicen “va no hace falta si el cable se sujeta igual”; cierto con pericia el cable se acaba sujetando pero una soldadura mala conduce peor la electricidad y te gastaste tropecientos duros en un supermotor y ahora me escatimas un céntimo de céntimo en la soldadura (háztelo mirar).

*Para pintar el pincel. El soldador no es un pincel.*

Muchas veces he visto la típica técnica de mojar la punta del soldador en estaño e intentar unir algo “pintando con el soldador” esta técnica casi nunca da buenos resultados. 

Normalmente recurrimos a esta técnica porque nos faltan manos, es mas cómodo “untar” el soldador en estaño y después de soltar el rollo de estaño usar la mano libre para sujetar el modelo o la pieza a soldar mientras intentamos que la gotita de estaño “caiga” sobre la unión y no sobre nuestra mano; que buscar una base adecuada para sujetar las piezas y soldar con las 2 manos como se debe.

Esa técnica no suelda, el estaño fundido no pega si las piezas sobre las que lo posamos no tienen su misma temperatura. Así que el resultado habitual de estos “equilibrios” es una soldadura fría o una preciosa bola o una soldadura con estaño recalentado que ya hemos visto que tampoco es lo mas idóneo. 

También es típico que hayamos calentado poco los materiales o en la zona incorrecta y darnos cuenta después de soldar que el estaño debería haberse extendido a otra zona y no lo hizo. Aquí todos caemos en la tentación de usar la punta del soldador como un pincel e intentar extender el estaño hacia otras zonas recalentando el estaño y las piezas con el soldador. La soldadura que conseguiremos así será fea y de mala calidad al haber usado un estaño recalentado, ya sin resina, y materiales con temperaturas muy desiguales. En estos casos es mejor repetir la soldadura y ayudarnos del flux si lo vemos necesario.


*Vale, vale soldé mal lo admito ¿y ahora qué?. Desoldar*

En muchos casos de mala soldadura podremos “arreglarlo” con un poco más de calor y estaño. Si vemos que va a sobrar estaño retiramos antes un poco con la punta del soldador que después limpiaremos en la esponjita húmeda para así poder añadir más sin hacer bola.

En otras ocasiones “el crimen” ya esta hecho, lo mejor y menos costoso será desoldar y repetir corrigiendo los fallos.

Para desoldar tenemos estupendas herramientas que nos facilitaran la vida pero estas yo no las veo imprescindibles para un uso de aficionado. Hay bombas que funden y aspiran estaño y máquinas especificas. 

no es muy cara, ni tiene la sofisticación de las estaciones de soldadura/desoldadura controladas por microprocesador pero hace unos apaños “mu majetes” para los aficionados avanzados. No hace falta comprar el soldador se puede poner la punta desoldadora en el S30, pero es un rollo, si no tienes 2 soldadores, porque tienes que esperar a que la herramienta se enfríe para cambiar las puntas (5 a 10 minutos), volver a esperar a que coja temperatura para usarla (5 minutos) y volver a esperar para poner de nuevo la punta de soldar, así pues no resulta practica a no ser que tengas 2 soldadores para tenerla siempre lista. 

Yo no la uso en su lugar tengo mi “chupón” ,son baratillos, el pero es que hace falta un poco maña y las 2 manos para usarlos. Con una mano calentamos el estaño a retirar hasta fundirlo, sin quitar el soldador arrimamos la punta de la bomba de succión (popularmente “chupón” a la zona todo lo posible; pulsamos el botoncillo y un muelle tira del embolo en el interior del “parato” aspirando buena parte del estaño fundido. Según la maña pues aspira mas o menos o nada.

Bueno mi recomendación para los no profesionales es la malla desoldadora,viene en rollitos, es barata y fácil de usar para los que empezamos. Parece trencilla de coches de slot pero en rollo, conozco algún tendero desaprensivo que la vende a los incautos como tal. La diferencia esta en que el interior de la trencilla tiene flux en pasta que ayudara a que el estaño fundido fluya y se deposite en la trencilla por capilaridad al calentarla. Cuando se clienta ese flux tiene un particular olor.



Utilización:
Colocar la malla sobre la zona que requiere desoldar. Colocar encima el soldador. La malla y el soldador calentarán gradualmente hasta que la soldadura se derrite y es absorbida por la malla gracias a la acción capilar. Una vez absorbida, cortar el trozo de malla usado.

*Mi soldador parece “el caballo de Atila”, por donde pasa todo acaba arrasado.*

No desesperar, solo hace falta práctica para coger algo de soltura y maña. A todos nos a pasado al principio, aun conservo esas primaras placas soldadas con mas ganas que estaño, llenas de quemaduras, pistas levantadas por recalentadas intentando pintar con el estaño y el soldador como si fuera un pincel; los componentes renegridos de los calentones y las resinas churruscadas, los zócalos de plástico de los chips todos arrugaos y deformados. El único consejo seguir practicando. 

Al principio tenemos 2 vicios: o no llegamos (poco calor = soldadura bola) o nos pasamos (mucho calor suelda pero queda todo “arrasado” . El calor debe ser el justo y debemos intentar trabajar “ligerito”, no se trata de ir corriendo todo estresado pero si a buen ritmo. El porque es para no perder temperatura o mejor dicho para aprovechar la inercia térmica y así no tener que recalentar los materiales con mucho tiempo de soldador que acaba por estropearlos y tampoco consigue una mejor soldadura. 

Lo dicho sin prisa pero sin pausa y para esto lo mejor es tener las cosas preparadas y a la mano. Que duda cabe que una herramienta y materiales decentes nos harán la vida mas fácil; dicen el refrán que “con buena p…bien se …”, “con buena pluma bien se escribe” (mal pensaos).

Bueno y si alguien a sido capaz de leer hasta aquí de semejante tiesto pues enhorabuena, ánimo a soldar y a practicar. 

*Soldando en la placa *

Pasos para soldar componentes en una placa.
1 - Introducir la patilla del componente por el orificio de la placa y sujetar el componente en su lugar evitando que pueda moverse en el proceso de soldadura.

2 - Con la punta del soldador calentado previamente, tocar justo en el lugar donde se desea hacer la soldadura, en este caso , la punta del soldador debe hacer contacto con la patilla del componente y con la pista de cobre de la placa.

3 - Una vez estén suficientemente calientes la patilla del componente y la superficie de cobre de la placa, se le aplica el estaño justo para que se forme una especie de cono de estaño en la zona de soldadura sin separar la punta del soldador.

4- Se mantiene unos instantes la punta del soldador para que el estaño con el fin de que se distribuya uniformemente por la zona de soldadura y después retirar la punta del soldador.

5 - Mantener el componente inmóvil unos segundos hasta que se enfríe y solidifique el estaño. No se debe forzar el enfriamiento del estaño soplando porque se reduce la resistencia mecánica de la soldadura.

6 - Con la herramienta adecuada se corta el trozo de patilla que sobresale de la soldadura, procurando que el corte sea lo mas estético posible. 


Cualquier errosito pasenlo.lo publique rapido pero respetando la autoria. esto es para los que estan iniciando.
*Ademas le incluyo la mesa ideal para trabajar (criterio personal, se aceptan criticas CONSTRUCTIVAS Y DESTRUCTIVAS)*

Tomado de Usuarios - Perfil público de Raikkonn
por *Raikkonn*


----------



## JV

> Lo mas importante: la calidad de las puntas y el hecho de que se puedan cambiar.



Completamente de acuerdo.



> Comprar un estaño curioso de electrónica con alma de resina de 1 mm o poco más de diámetro.



No coincido en esta parte, tiene que ser mas fino el estaño, para que sea de proposito mas general. Diametro 0.7mm esta bien. En mi caso uso 0.5mm.

En cuanto a la potencia del soldador, me inclino por usar de 40W, al menos una vez que se tiene algo de maña. He probado de 30W y me lleva mucho tiempo, con el otro el instante de aplicacion del calor es menor.

Saludos..

PD: buen aporte


----------



## jona

hola
muy buen tutorial, recuerdo que en la escuela me hacian hacer una placa completa de el tipo universal de orificios circulares, donde habia que hacer puentes paraditos, y pines, luego otra de islas cuadradas para circuitos integrados, en el momento lo aburre y se vuelve odioso,pero asi se aprende.
recordar usar un buen estaño 60/40,puesto que venden en algunas ferreterias otro tipo,resulta ser imposible de soldar,quedando malas soldaduras.
saludos


----------



## anthony123

bueno yo creo que el mejor consejo es el del trapito mojado... cuando estaba novato raspaba la punta  y al poco tiempo tenia que cambiarla... Este tuto hacia falta.. no todos saben esos pequeños truquitos para la soldodura quede perfect...
BYE


----------



## protoss

Un aporte que creo que te falto, PROCUREN SIEMPRE soldar en lugares despejados y traten de NO aspirar el humo que se produce con el proceso de soldadura ya que este es dañino par la salud.


----------



## anthony123

jajaja  tienes razon.. la primera vez que empece a soldar me dio una alergia de una semana... ahora utilizo un ventiladorsito sacado una fuente de pc ...


----------



## chetito

Yo me dedico a instalar accesorios para autos,(rines ,alarmas ,stereos,etc..), y muchas veces me toca reparar controles y necesito soldar con estaño, por lo tanto me puse a aplicar tus consejos y ahora soy un mejor soldador, en serio aunque se escuche (o se lea), mamon
gracias 
  chetito


----------



## Mostdistortion

Unas preguntas: mi estaño es uno de esos que vienen en rollo y cuando lo uso un mes (aprox) se negrea y no tengo mejor idea le desenrrollarlo (unos metros) y limpiarlo con un trapo seco.

Es malo el estaño?
Ayuda limpiarlo?

Y otra: Es mucha potencia un soldador de 70W con punta de ceramica?


----------



## anthony123

con eso lenvantarias la pistas de un circuito impreso y dañarias muchos elementos electronicos. si vas a seguir con la electronica te recomiento uno de 30-40 W con punta de cereamica de larga duracion.


----------



## electroaficionado

Es muy probable qeu el estaño sea de mala calidad, o que este en una atmósfera muy particular que no creo que sea el caso. yo te diría uqe compres un buen estaño 60/40.
En cuanto a la potencia, si me parece mucho. Yo uso 40 y a veces me tengo que apurar un poco con pistas chicas.
Suerte.


----------



## canales

Te felicito Anthony123, muy buenos estos consejos.

Yo sabía que estaba este post hace rato pero no lo leía por falta de tiempo. El primer día que lo ví, me parecó bastante largo para leerlo, no porque no quería; sino por falta de tiempo. Pero siempre me quedó la idea de leerlo, hasta que lo hice.

Sábes, yo soy de esos que soplaba para que se secara rápido el estaño, ya no lo volveré a hacer; otra cosa también solía poner un poco de estaño en la punta del soldador para poder unir una pista con un componente electrónico, o dos componentes; pero ya no lo volveré a hacer. Yo no sabía que había que calentar previamente los componentes y las pistas; pero gracias a tu post ya lo sé.

Gracias por compartir con nosotros. Ah.estoy de acuerdo que este post sea colocado como destacado; ojalá los moderadores lo consideren así.

Saludos.


----------



## canales

Chánfles, no me había fijado que ya el post está como destacado. Muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

No se preocupen compañeros. LO LOGRAMOS. el post ya esta destacado y no se perdera en el fondo del post. Gracias a los moderadores que entieron la situacion.


----------



## Ga7i7o

Esta muy buena tu ayuda, todo consejo es bueno, ademas cada dia uno aprende algo nuevo. Todos estos aportes te contare anthony123 que los imprimo, y se los doy a mi grupo de alumnos que tengo a mi cargo, hemos abierot un pequeño taller de electronica y estamos empezando de lo basico, no soy un erudito en la materia pero lo poquito que sé, se los trsmito para que les guste esto de la electronica. gracias


----------



## Mostdistortion

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Es muy probable qeu el estaño sea de mala calidad, o que este en una atmósfera muy particular que no creo que sea el caso. yo te diría uqe compres un buen estaño 60/40.
> En cuanto a la potencia, si me parece mucho. Yo uso 40 y a veces me tengo que apurar un poco con pistas chicas.
> Suerte.



gracias por el consejo y por el de anthony123 la verdad es que si tengo problemas aveces, otras no, ¡¡¡como cuando tengo que soldar un pedazo de chapa con un cable! (que nunca se me da el caso)

perdonen la "pequeñita" demora en responder.


----------



## anthony123

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> gracias por el consejo y por el de anthony123 la verdad es que si tengo problemas aveces, otras no, ¡¡¡como cuando tengo que soldar un pedazo de chapa con un cable! (que nunca se me da el caso)
> perdonen la "pequeñita" demora en responder.



Bueno para hacer eso es muy sencillo. primero necesitas una lija, flux y que el soldador este bien caliente.
Primero lija bien la chapa y el cable, coloca un poco de flux a los dos. Acto seguido calienta la placa y acerca el cable junto con el estaño. y walaaa. listo. el cable y la chapa estan pegados.
PD: Existen unos cuantos metales que no son amigos de la soldadura con el estaño, por ejemplo el aluminio.

Saludos. cualquier duda sobre soldar posteenlas aqui.


----------



## electroaficionado

El problema del aluminio es sobre todo que se oxida muy rápidamente entonces nada le pega. Hay que usar fundentes reductores fuertes, lo que lo hace impráctico.
Saludos


----------



## Gabf

no entiendo que es el flux :S Nunca lo use y eso que llevo muchas soldaduras en mi haber


----------



## Dano

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> no entiendo que es el flux :S Nunca lo use y eso que llevo muchas soldaduras en mi haber



De seguro lo usaste y no te diste cuenta porque el estaño trae dentro un tubo capilar el cual está lleno de flux, esto hace que soldar sea más simple  .


Saludos


----------



## Gabf

entonces por que esta en un potecito? 
lo que trae adentro para que sea mas facil no es la resina?


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal ves esto te aclare

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/

La resina del flux es la misma que la del estaño


----------



## anthony123

Exacto. el flux o la resina fundente facilita la soldadura con estaño. saludos.


----------



## nacho69

me parecio mubueno el tutorial pero te falto tlves un pquito de soldadura sobre metales q ami me cuesta bastante tenes idea de q hablo


----------



## Dano

nacho69 dijo:
			
		

> me parecio mubueno el tutorial pero te falto tlves un pquito de soldadura sobre metales q ami me cuesta bastante tenes idea de q hablo



Si te refieres a soldar chapas o esas cosas, es igual a soldar cables pero con un soldados de bastante más potencia, yo uso uno que lo calientas con la cocina a fuego lento   

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Una buena idea cuando se suelda con estaño chapas y grandes superficies es usar Cloruro de Zinc.
Este actua como decapante y como reductor lo que hace que el estaño y el material de base, sea cobre, hierro, etc, se oxiden mas lentamente por lo que la soldadura es mejor y más prolija.
Ademas como decia Dano, hay que tener un soldador adecuado o hacerla del tipo "Brazing" casero, es decir apretar las placas con un poquito de estaño entre ellas y calentarlas directamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano

Eso del cloruro de zinc es muy cierto, yo lo uso pero me olvidé de mencionarlo.


Saludos


----------



## anthony123

Oye la verdad que hay que buscar la forma mas accecible para realizar el metodo de estañamiento de las pistas. oye franco, tu que sabes de quimica , cual es metodo mas facil y barato?


----------



## electroaficionado

Para sobreestañar las pistas y darles mayor espesor dices tu?
¿Que tiene de malo el estañador y un poco de paciencia?
Sino hay un modo que es por baño pero me parece mas complicado y mas caro.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

buehhhh sera asi. Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## Pablo16

En mis inicios usaba yo un soldador de 40w y me derretia los capacitores ceramicos despues de 2 o 3 segundos  . Despues consegui uno de 25w y todo anda mejor, el problema ahora es que hace unas semanas ALGUIEN tiro mi cautin y se le rompio la punta, una mitad se quedo dentro y no tengo como sacarla  , es de las que se enrroscan. Alguna idea?


----------



## electroaficionado

Se va de tema pero bueno.
Para sacarla puedes hacerle un agujero con una mecha muy fina y un taladro y clavarle una punta de destornillado, o un clavo afilado en forma de flecha y tratar de desenroscar desde ahi, si no se puede desarmar mejor.
Otra es tratar de pegarle algo con un poco de epoxi, a veces funciona si no esta muy agarrada la rosca.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Uff si que es grave la cosa, la verda que la puntas se"peguan" por la formacion de oxido y el calorsito. Bueno las opciones que te da el amigo electroaficionado son buenas, INTENTALAS. 
Saludos.
PD: si es posible postea una fotico


----------



## electroaficionado

Una duda a ver si alguien me tira una ayuda.
La punta del soldador se me ennegrecio por causas desconocidas, y no puedo limpiarla. El estaño le patina por lo que calienta muy mail. Esto me trae un millon y medio de problemas para soldar.
Alguien sabe como recuperarla?
Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Una duda a ver si alguien me tira una ayuda.
> La punta del soldador se me ennegrecio por causas desconocidas, y no puedo limpiarla. El estaño le patina por lo que calienta muy mail. Esto me trae un millon y medio de problemas para soldar.
> Alguien sabe como recuperarla?
> Saludos.



Debes darle un recubrimiento de estaño nuevamente. Para ello, lijas la punta quitando la capa "negra", luego con ayuda de la pomada o flux y estando el cautin encendido, derrites un poco estaño en ella de tal forma que cubra toda la superficie, después limpias con algún papel el exceso de estaño. Apagas e introduces la punta en hielo para fortalecer la capa de estaño.

Hay que destacar que se consigue en el mercado puntas que tienen un recubrimiento de un material que desconozco, pero que no tienen ese problema. No podría darte referencia de estas puntas porque donde las compro las venden al granel.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

En mi planeta les dicen puntas ceramicas, pero luego de algun tiempo tambien se ennegresen.
Yo en lugar de lijarlas, les paso un cepillo de alambre de bronce que la limpia sin quitar el recubrimiento, y luego como dice Li-Ion.
A veces se limpia bastante introduciendo SOLO LA PUNTA del soldador en agua, el enfriamiento brusco despega las incrustaciones.

Una solucion relativa es siempre tener la punta del soldador estañada. Pero esto a largo plazo es perjudicial, el estaño liquido en la punta produce corrientes (Corrientes de movimiento) que a la larga corroen el recubrimiento.

Solucion total:
Ponerce las pilas y terminar con el proyecto del soldador con temperatura controlada.


----------



## electroaficionado

La punta es ceramica, y siempre la dejaba bien estañada.
Voy a ver si puedo recuperarla de alguno de estos modos, empèzo a hacer esto cuando estuve desoldando unas placas para recuperar unas partes.
Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## anthony123

A mi me pasaba lo mismo y lo que hacia era tomar una lija de granos gruesos y la dejaba como con 3 cm menos jajaja, pero despues llegó el truco del trapito y una nueva pistola y eso se fue al pasado
Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Intente sacar la punta del cautin, con el metodo de hacerle un hoyo pero fue un desasstre jaja, la broca despedazo el pedazo de punta y de paso destruyo gran parte de la rosca. Fui y compre mejor el 'elemento termico' que le llaman aca en al tienda y se lo cambie.  Gracias por la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## anthony123

Me contenta escuchar eso, saludos
PD: Disculapanos por el metodo del taladro, seguro te cago la pobre pistola.


----------



## fofo almarales

Jajaja anthony123 Muy bueno el aporte. Yo tengo unos 6 años soldando, y realmente aprendi hace como 3 años   . Aprendi soldando en una de esas placas que ya vienen perforadas y con puntos de cobre. Ni hacia falta usar flux, eso era ponerle cautin, despues estaño y listo. Y asi fui agarrando practica. Jajaja quien no utilizo metodos como el de soplar y el de pincel, ademas quien no lijo o raspo con hojilla la punta en sus principios? Pense que era el unico. Ya me siento mejor     .

PD: Con esto es que me da mejores resultados
  Cautin de 40W con punta de ceramica
  Estaño silitec 67/37 0.8 mm


----------



## electroaficionado

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Intente sacar la punta del cautin, con el metodo de hacerle un hoyo pero fue un desasstre jaja, la broca despedazo el pedazo de punta y de paso destruyo gran parte de la rosca. Fui y compre mejor el 'elemento termico' que le llaman aca en al tienda y se lo cambie.  Gracias por la ayuda. Saludos



Y bueno perdido por perder. . . Yo dije que era complicado!
Y no me disculpo nada yo ejjeje   

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Solucion transitoria:

Cuando las puntas de soldador, espesificamente las ceramicas pierden su cobertura, el estaño comienza a comercelas por dentro, va haciendo posos y/o cuevas.

La solucion consiste en efectuar un tratamiento superficial de endurecimiento.
O sea, toman un martillo y la van golpeando (Suave) apoyandola sobre una superficie metalica que amortigue el golpe, con el mismo martillo le van dando la forma perdida y el efecto del golpeteo va endureciendo el cobre de la punta, con esto les durara un tanto mas (No esperar milagros)
Una vez dada la forma, la limpian, la estañan y la disfrutan hasta que se estropee nuevamente.


----------



## anthony123

Yo creo que mejor de estar guardando los riales para licor,drogas y mujeres seria mejor poner un poco en comprar una punta nueva jajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo

Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC) : Punta de soldador arruinarse Sabado por la tarde o Domingo despues de misa cuando casa de honorable vendedor de electronica estar cerrada.


----------



## nolo313

oye para limpiar el soldador con un trapo mojado hay que desconectarlo de la luz no?
PD: decidmelo o no podre preguntar mas cosas en el foro. Morire electrocutado jejeje


----------



## electroaficionado

No, de hecho no porque esta aislada de la red electrica.
El trapo debe estar humedo, es decir bien escurrido, y limpias solo la punta del estañador.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Como dice el compañero electroaficionado no hay peligro alguno de electrocusión! Ademas el trapo debe ser preferiblemente de algodon y no de telas sintéticas, que lo unico que harán será cagarte la punta.


----------



## nolo313

ok. Pero yo el sodador que tengo es de lapiz de estos qe van enganchaos directamente a la red electrica, no se si es de estos de los que estais hablando. Seguro que no hay peligro alguno no?

Si muero sereis los culpables,jejeje es coña.

gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Conecta el soldador, una vez que este caliente y justo al momentode limpiar la punta desconecta el soldador.

Otra opcion es una esponja de celulosa que se vende como repuesto para las estaciones de soldado, estas se humedecen y se limpia el soldador con esta, pero sin sostenerla con la mano, quedan sobre la mesa de trabajo

Una vez limpio cubre la punta con estaño como para que forme una pelicula, no debe quedar estaño liquido como para que se te forme una gota, esto desgasta la punta

Cuidate de NO quemarte


----------



## JV

nolo313 dijo:
			
		

> oye para limpiar el soldador con un trapo mojado hay que desconectarlo de la luz no?
> PD: decidmelo o no podre preguntar mas cosas en el foro. Morire electrocutado jejeje



Si partimos del echo que el estaño es conductor de la electricidad, que diferencia hay entre tocar la punta con un trapo humedo o soldar? porque no creo que agarres el estaño con un guante de goma...

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Como dice el compañero electroaficionado no hay peligro alguno de electrocusión! Ademas el trapo debe ser preferiblemente de algodon y no de telas sintéticas, que lo unico que harán será cagarte la punta.



Debe ser OBLIGATORIAMENTE 100% algodon, si no es la esponjita especial, Dado que sino te quedaran particulas de polimero en la punta que se carbonizarán y estropearán todo.
Para probar el trapo, toma una punta y enciéndela con un fosforo o encendedor. Si se quema y hace carbón, sirve, si se achicharra y se "funde" no sirve.
Yo uso un repasador viejo.

Con respecto a electrocutarte... TODOS los soldadores estan aislados! Sino imaginate que accidentalmente tocas la punta (que sucede menudo) No solo pierdes laas huellas dactilares sino que recibirias una descarga.
Por otro lado siempre soldamos cables y demas cosas conductoras. Estariamos todos electrocutados.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Estas en lo correcto, la punta esta aislada de la alimentacion. Con respecto a lo estricto de la  condicion depende de cada quien y sus condiciones.


----------



## diegocarrizo58

Hola. Me interesaría saber si el hecho de soldar con aire acondicionada afecta de alguna manera la soldadura


----------



## anthony123

Pues si le pega directamente es posible que la soldadura quede "fria" y pierda resistencia!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hace rato que esta abierto este post pero nunca lo lei. yo creo que siempre empezamos usando el soldador como pincel, frio, demasiado tiempo calentando componentes etc. un pequeño truco que uso es en esos soportes espiralados con base donde se coloca el soldador para que caliente tranquilo, debajo trae originalmene un recipiente para la bendita esponjita humeda. yo, le vole esa esponja y en su lugar coloque una mezcla de resina de las que venden en la ferreteria mezclada con arena comun, si consiguen de las finita mejor. debo decir que tengo unos resultados muy buenos limpiando la punta en esta mezcla. hace 6 años que tego el mismo soldador de menos de 10 pesos argentinos, algo asi como 3 dolares americanos, y una punta ceramica de 7 pesos. el conjunto es expectacular, considerando que tiene bastaaaaaaante uso, solo tiene un pedazo del mango derretido pero no molesta en su utilizacion. saludos


----------



## anthony123

Es sumamente extraño lo que expones, por lo visto sometes a la punta del soldador a un cotel sumamente abrasivo que limpia no solo el estaño sino que poco a poco carcome la estructura fisica y cambia la composicion química de la pobre puntica


----------



## zeta_bola_1

anthony, lo prometido es deuda. fuera de foco totalmente, pero aca estan. agrego una foto de piedra de resina pa los que no la conozcan


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me faltaba. con esta cajita "regulo"la temperatura del soldador. un interruptor con testigo de neon, un interruptor de dos puntos para seleccionar entre modo normal o modo recortado con un diodo, y el tomacorriente. y eso mucho, mucho, mucho pegamento del tipo de barrita. hace tiempo que lo tengo y tuavia no me abandono


----------



## mabauti

buen aporte anthony!


----------



## anthony123

Yu no hice nada.. fue el compañeruU!  Gracias por las fotosss!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aclaro por las dudas, esa resina es la que se disuelve en alcohol(preferiblemente isopropilico) para hacer flux casero, por cierto, queda muy bueno. de nada, pa lo que gusten. saludos


----------



## anthony123

Que lastima que yo no pueda conseguir esa resina..! Bueno actualmente estoy usando brillo de uñas para cubrir los circuitos..! Queda bien pero el problema surgue cuando se necesita extraer/ agregar algo al circuito::! El calor de la pistola ennegrese la resita y la torna pastosa..! ops:


----------



## zeta_bola_1

se me tornaria dificil usar esmalte de uñas para ese proposito, la resina quemada la podes sacar con removedor de flux comercial o con el mismo alcohol, eso si, a tener paciencia. la resina esta antes era llamada como resina colofonia, hoy por hoy no tengo idea. yo la consegui en una ferreteria de barrio comun y silvestre.

aislante acrilico que uso:

http://www.edelta.com.ar/producto.php?id=35&categoria=Fluxes, removedores y aislantes

tambien viene en aerosol, pero me resulta mas practico con pincel.

y este es un ejemplo de removedor de flux comercial, yo no lo uso, pero tal vez saber que existe le viene bien a alguien


http://www.edelta.com.ar/producto.php?id=38&categoria=Fluxes, removedores y aislantes


obviamente los pongo como ejemplos, por que en otros paises esta marca no creo que este presente. pero asi tienen una idea de que productos existen para ayudarnos en nuestras tareas. naveguen un rato en la pagina y van a encontrar lindos productos. saludos


----------



## electrodan

A mi se me forman pelotitas de estaño resbalosas cuando lo intento estañar (al soldador).
A que se debe? me debería dificultar a la hora de soldar? Pienso que podría estar sucio... Aunque ya lo limpie y sigue pasando lo mismo... Puede ser el estaño? Porque cuando se derrite larga la resina que trae a dentro y sospecho que puede ser eso.
Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

A mi me pasaba eso y era que estaba sucio no mas.

Lo tuve que lijar con lija 350 (bien bien finitita). Se que no es recomendable hacerlo pero era eso o tirarla.

Despues de eso la estañe, le deje una pelicula finita de estaño e inmediatamente la enfrie subitamente con agua. (solo la puntita)

Quedo como nueva, bien estañada.

Quizas te sirva si te esta andando mal la punta antes de comprar una nueva.


Saludos.


----------



## electrodan

Lo raro es que el soldador y la punta son nuevos... Sera que ya la habré roto?
Para limpiarlo sirve una esponja de lana de acero?


----------



## santiago

usa esto que es lo mejor que hay
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/varios/soldador.htm

por fin algo util en pablin


----------



## zeta_bola_1

s i la punta es ceramica ni se te ocurra pasarl lija ni esponja de acero, por que le sacas la ceramica. lo de pablin, mira aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126058/

hace rato lo postie, y realmente da resultado, y lo mejor de todo es que te dura una eternidad mientras no sobrecalientes la resina. electrodan, mi recomendacion es que calientres el soldador, y lo pinches en una hoja de papel o carton hasta que pase pal otro lado, eso un par de veces, luego lo pasa por la resina con arena o por decapante comercial, tambien sirve, solo en estos casos el decapantte que se usa para soldar caños de bronce, decapante que se consigue facilmente en una ferreteira, endijpué le pasas el estaño y te queda como nuevo. saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Esa mezcla es abrasiva, no es una lija, pero casi.

Si es nuevo, dejalo un buen rato enchufado hasta que se le vaya el barniz que viene de fabrica.

Despues le pasas un poco de estaño y lo limpiaz co un trapo. Asi sucesivamente.
Las primeras veces tambien podes usar un poco de papel madera, o en su defecto tissue.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira, hace 6 años que tengo la misma punta y el mismo soldador. ya se que es abrasiva, pero la punta es muy buena o no es tan abrasiva. y hasta ahora(gracias a diossss)nunca me abandono, considerando que es una punta re trucha de 7 mangos. saludos


----------



## anthony123

Yo con la punta de ceramica no empleo abrasivos..! Solo la simple esponjita de algodon mojado..!

Me parece que el problema surge porque todavia no se ha adherido completamente en la punta del soldador una fina capa de estaño..

Solucion.. la que bringo el amigo (Franco) electroaficionado..!


----------



## sony

felicidades anthony muy buen tema


----------



## electrodan

Les aseguro que lo de la cera que trae de fabrica el soldador no es, ya le pase de todo y no se le pega el estaño. Además tiene como unas manchas negras.
en mi desesperación probé lo de arena y resina y francamente no se lo recomiendo a nadie. El ruido que hacia me sugería que lo estaba rayando en de vez de limpiarlo, además cuando lo saque estaba negra la punta, pero por suerte eso salio.
La verdad me parece que lijarlo con una lija finita no le hubiera hecho peor que esa mezcla de arena y resina. Por no mencionar que casi me ahogo al "cocinarla".


----------



## anthony123

Si entonces es asi.. deja de inventar e intenta con una punta nueva..! Quizas te vendieron una chimbona..!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

resina y arena es lo mejor, hay que saber usarla, y si, es un poquin toxico el humo. lo primero que te enseñan en el colegio para soldar es que nunca le pases lija a una punta de ceramica. estoy hablando de masumenos el año 1997. saludos


----------



## anthony123

Qien diria que antes de conocer el foro todo lo que usaba era la podre lija Nº 80


----------



## danielon_16

muy bien amigo anthony! excelente tutorial, tienes una gran habilidad para expresar tus ideas, yo q tenia dudas acerca d la tecnica para realizar la soldadura ahora quedo mucho mas claro.   Saludos Cordiales


----------



## anthony123

Gracias panal, compadre o socio (Como decimos en Venezuela)..!  Bueno estaba por hacer la version 1.1 de este tutorial pero ando medio ocupado con RF..! 

Voy a incluir tecnicas y fotos un pelo mas casero..!


----------



## electrodan

danielon_16 dijo:
			
		

> muy bien amigo anthony! excelente tutorial, tienes una gran habilidad para expresar tus ideas, yo q tenia dudas acerca d la tecnica para realizar la soldadura ahora quedo mucho mas claro.   Saludos Cordiales


anthony no lo hizo,   solo lo copypasteo.


----------



## electrodan

Al fin logre estañar correctamente el soldador!   , aunque todavía tengo algunos inconvenientes con la punta, seguro lo soluciono. Lo malo es que se me partió un poco el mango del soldador (es de madera).


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es de esos soldadores baratos?a mi me salio monedas y me salio re bueno, me duro un par de añitos, hasta que me lo robaron. saludos


----------



## electrodan

Si claro, es de los baratos. No me compro de los caros porque antes quiero tener la seguridad de que no los voy a rromper al otro día.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira, yo siempre labure con los baratos poniendole punta ceramica de 7 mangos, y nunca tuve problemas, los unicos soldadores caros los use en el colegio hace ya unos añitos, pero para uso personal y profesional propio siempre use los baratitos. y eso que uso una mezcla de resina para limpiar la punta que segun varios no me tendria que funcionar, peo me funca perfecto y hace añitos que tengo la misma punta y hasta ahora no me abandono. saludos


----------



## soopy_46

Hola a todos 
me gustaria preguntar por donde tengo que poner el toner un una placa virgen, por la parte del *cobre*, o por la *plastica*? por si les sirve es una baquelita

es para no equivocarme  

y mi segunda pregunta es:

Por que parte pongo lo componentes? por la plastica verdad? porque luego para soldar se soldaria en la de cobre

pero lo que mas me importa es sabrer donde tengo que poner el toner



gracias por adelantado


salu2[/b]


----------



## mnicolau

soopy_46 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> me gustaria preguntar por donde tengo que poner el toner un una placa virgen, por la parte del *cobre*, o por la *plastica*? por si les sirve es una baquelita
> 
> es para no equivocarme
> 
> y mi segunda pregunta es:
> 
> Por que parte pongo lo componentes? por la plastica verdad? porque luego para soldar se soldaria en la de cobre
> 
> pero lo que mas me importa es sabrer donde tengo que poner el toner
> 
> 
> 
> gracias por adelantado
> 
> 
> salu2[/b]



Hola soopy_46, el toner va del lado del cobre, entonces cuando metas la placa en el ácido, todo lo que NO esté cubierto con toner, se irá comiendo hasta desaparecer quedando sólo lo marcado, y ahí tenés listo tu circuito!
Los componentes los colocás del lado del plástico para poder soldarlos por el otro lado como decís.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Soopy:

Una cosa que podes hacer y queda bastante bien, es ademas de poner el tonner de las pistas del lado del cobre, y luego de haber hecho el ataque y las perforaciones, es hacer lo mismo del lado del plástico, pero con el layout de los componentes que te tira el programa. 

Asi las placas quedan mas pintonas y a veces es más facil armarlas porque reduce las posibilidades de meter el componente donde no va, o ponerlo alreves.

Si no me entendes te muestro alguna foto de como queda.

Recuerda siempre verificar que al imprimir la imagen quede como debe, es decir que no se te de vuelta al transferirla a la placa (a mas de uno nos ha pasado,por eso es importante revisar antes de hacer el ataque con cloruro), pues sino luego no va a funcionar para nada.

Saludos y felices placas


----------



## Fly_Wizard

muy  buen  aporte...  soy nuevo soldando y ps q mejor q empezar con instrucciones y consejos para un mejor soldamiento..

perfecto... muchas gracias por el aporte
salu2

PDATA:  Tengan mucho cuidado con el humo ocasionado por la fundicion del estaño debido a que contiene "plomo" (causante muchas veces de infecciones respiratorias, alergias e inclusive cancer en los pulmones)


----------



## Yobelcito

Gracias por el tuto Amigo 

empiezo en la electronica y buenos puntos tenies

solo te falto recomendaciones

pistola o pincel  

de 20  o 40 w 


Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Yobelcito dijo:
			
		

> pistola o pincel
> 
> de 20  o 40 w



Segun yo, pincel o mas comunmente lápiz (no usado como pincel sino como un soldador) de 30W con regulador "fato in casa".


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pistola es si sos electricista, para soldar cables. para electronica el tipo lapiz con punta ceramica para que dure mucho, pero guarda que esas puntas no se limpian con lija(mas de uno que conozco lo hizo). en mi caso uso uno de 40w con regulador de media onda. saludos


----------



## Kibur

No se si me repito, pero una buena manera para sacar el estaño que nos sobra de alguna patita de algún componente, y que no hay manera de poder sacarlo, es poner la placa en vertical encima de la mesa, calentar el estaño y cuando vemos que se a derretido, rápidamente golpear la placa contra la mesa y el estaño caerá encima de la mesa, la verdad es que a veces me resulta de gran ayuda

Cuidado, porque evidentemente podéis quemar la mesa, y si sois muy brutos dando el golpe a lo mejor os cae el estaño encima la mano o en otro lugar. El único problema que he tenido a veces, es que el estaño no cae encima de la mesa si no que se queda pegado en otro componente y entonces es cuando ya la has liado completamente, si pasa eso rápidamente vuelves a calentar el estaño y repetir lo dicho anteriormente.
Si alguien hace la prueba que lo comente. Gracias! ^^


----------



## Tyranitar

Muy bueno!


----------



## Freddy González

estimados amigos, existe en el mercado una variedad de soldaduras con aleacion de estaño,llamadas soldadura de estaño, dichas aleaciones van desde un 40% de estaño hasta un 75% de estaño el resto del porcentaje es plomo, se estan desarrollando (y de hecho ya las hay) soldaduras exentas de plomo ya que el mismo es toxico, en cuanto al decapante, resina o fundente este es practicamente inerte a la salud, solo oigo comentarios muy aislados sobre efectos nocivos. en cuanto a soldar piezas de aluminio existe en el mercado una aleacion de estaño con otros metales y un fundente adecuado para hacer este tipo de union. en cuanto al flux (es una combinacion de resina y solvente)si te puedo decir que los hay que son someramente toxicos,por tener solvente, y otros que no lo son por supuesto que el no toxico es mas costoso que el toxico


----------



## pepemovil

magnífico tutorial del que no hay nada desaprovechable. Entiendo le falta un pequeño truco:
Si en un pequeño bote con ácido clorídrico echas unas chapitas de zinc hasta que se sature, obtendrás un decapante-antioxidante-flux ( bueno, flux, no ; pero maravilloso ) que te permite soldar aunque el cobre esté ligeramente oxidado. Este truco no es mio . ¿ Conoceis la existencia , en Madrid, de Escuela Radio Maymó ? Desgraciadamente ya desapareció . ellos me enseñaron.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sip, conozco esa tecnica, pero puede atacar algunos plastico de los componentes


----------



## Freddy González

pepemovil, conozco ese tipo de decapante, esta prohibido su uso ya que los vapores que despide son muy toxicos,este tipo de fundente lo usaban mucho los fontaneros para hacer canales de desague y en reparaciones de radiadores para vehiculos


----------



## ampere

Que buen aporte.. yo me inicie hace poco en la electronica y hay algunos puntos dados en tu post que
me fueron de utilidad y que me pasaron a mi tambien... :S ..  

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Kibur dijo:
			
		

> No se si me repito, pero una buena manera para sacar el estaño que nos sobra de alguna patita de algún componente, y que no hay manera de poder sacarlo, es poner la placa en vertical encima de la mesa, calentar el estaño y cuando vemos que se a derretido, rápidamente golpear la placa contra la mesa y el estaño caerá encima de la mesa, la verdad es que a veces me resulta de gran ayuda
> 
> Cuidado, porque evidentemente podéis quemar la mesa, y si sois muy brutos dando el golpe a lo mejor os cae el estaño encima la mano o en otro lugar. El único problema que he tenido a veces, es que el estaño no cae encima de la mesa si no que se queda pegado en otro componente y entonces es cuando ya la has liado completamente, si pasa eso rápidamente vuelves a calentar el estaño y repetir lo dicho anteriormente.
> Si alguien hace la prueba que lo comente. Gracias! ^^



Ya somos 2 los que usamos esa ''técnica''   .Me viene bien cuando el estaño se pega de una pata a otra que no corresponde..caliento,sacudo y ala,a volver a soldar jejeje.

Un saludo


----------



## pepemovil

el problemilla del estaño sobrante lleva muchos años con muchas "soluciones" ; la "recomendada" por mi maestro era la del pincelito. "limpias" con un pincelito de fibra gruesa y corta, rápidamente para no quemar nada.. normalmente ni las manos cuando te llegue la lluvia de bolitas de estaño; pero modernamente, el chupón de plástico es fabuloso. Si no lo conoceis, buscadlo en tiendas especializadas. Se trata de una "jeringuilla" de plástico, punta resistente al calor, que se carga ( al revés de una jeringuilla de inyecciones ) y el dispararla  chupa el estaño derretido que esté en la punta. Así para a pata se puede ir desoldando un integrado. Y....funciona..!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Puess yo tengo un soldador de hace 25 años, con una punta cuadrada de 2 centímetros (un centímetro es una capa de ------) y no se calienta, y me veo obligado a soldar con eso!

Cualquier soldador de cualquier todo a 100 es mil veces mejor!  :evil:


----------



## elosciloscopio

POR FIN!

Vengo de la tienda de electrónica, y porfin me he comprado un soldador semi-decente!

Era el más barato de toda la tienda, pero en comparación con el mio anterior, es una maravilla.

He ido a soldar algo para provarlo y he estado como una hora soldando cosas, y he vaciado una plaqueta entera!.

PD: Me ha costado 7.80€


----------



## anism86

actualmente ahi baquelitas q ya vienen perforadas y son muy buenas para solamente montar el circuito y soldar.. ahi unas q tienes canales de cobres especie protoboard  y otras q vienen sin estos canales. en fin son muy buenas para montar cosas pequeñas y sencillas sin pasar por plancha y todo ese sistema..


----------



## elosciloscopio

si los perfboards.

Otra cosa, a la hora de soldar ¿el estaño importa?


----------



## anism86

no importa mucho pero si te recomiendo cuidar el cautin para q te dure mas.. se puede proteger de la siguiente manera.. justo antes de soldar ( de colocarle el estano ) la punta la colocas en una " pasta para soldar " comunmente flux.. esto hace q el estaño no se pegue al cautin. en uno de los foros no recuerdo cual publicaron como prepararlo. espero q te halla servido de ayuda..


----------



## elosciloscopio

Si gracias, pero ahora me asalta la duda de si para soldar es mejor utilizar una punta de 1.6 mm o de 1mm.

Lo del estaño lo decía porque en el todo-a-100 me compre un carrete de estaño po 2€, de Sn60Pb40,
y no me funde my bien, pero creo que es por la punta.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hoa gente!
aca les dejo unas fotos de la idea de antony de limpiar la punta del soldador con un trozo de tela húmeda pero esto lo acople al porta-soldador.

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Qué soldador usas?
Sin ofender, tiene pinta de viejo...
Yo tenía uno de esos, pero fui a cambiar la punta y los tornillos estaban inmóbiles, y haciendo mucha fuerza, acabé arrancándoles la cabeza. ( A los tornillos)


----------



## mariano22

jaja...iii unos 5 años tiene...era de mi viejo...aunque no lo creas los tornillos de mueven como si fuera nuevo y anda muy bien!
me encantaria comprarme uno muy bueno para soldar las placas pero no hay presupuesto que alcance...jeje
saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Y a mi, pero lo mismo digo...

De todas formas uno de 10$ ya me parece mucho para mi


----------



## myesid

pero cuando  se solda a veces pasa o tambien al desoldar que la pista de la PCB se levanta, ud's que tienen mas idea que tipo de consejo me podrian dar


----------



## anthony123

-Disminuir el watiaje (watts) de la pistola
-Disminuir el tiempo de exposicion calorica (menos de 5-7 seg como maximo; diria que mucho)


----------



## electroaficionado

El estaño si importa, y bastante... consideremos que es lo que queda sobre la placa cuando terminamos nuestro trabajo.

El adecuado es 60 40 (sn - Pb) pero hay algunos que casi no tienen plomo y andan muy bien.

Es importante que no tenga menos estaño que eso porque suele quedar muy blando, fundir dificil, y ser un poco peor conductor.

Es bueno que tenga flux incorporado en su interior, ya que la soldadura sera de mejor calidad.

Por otro lado, el diámetro es una cuestion de costumbres. Yo uso 1mm... Conviene que no sea mucho más grueso porque hay que entregarle mucho calor para fundir poco, lo que provoca calentar los componentes màs de lo necesario.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Pues mi estaño me costó 2€ en el Todo-a-100 es así, como tú dices.
Pero tampoco funde muy bien.
Ah! además del estaño me regalaron una cajita con pasta para soldar.


----------



## boxo15

muy bueno el tutorial me aclaro unas dudas


----------



## German Volpe

me acuerdo una vez que el año pasado destornille la punta del soldador que es de ceramica y le puse grasa siliconada pensando que iva a transmitir mejor el calor, y al rato empezo a salir un humo asi que tuve que sacar la punta limpiarla con agua, etc. pense que ya no iva a servir mas pero sigue todavia, aayer arme el amplificador y andubo mejor que nunca jaja, que boludes mas grande


----------



## elosciloscopio

Mi soldador es barato, pero me he dado cuenta de que con estaño bueno srve para cualquer cosa

PD: perdonen la falta de letras "i" esque escrbo con un teclado del 95' y esa tecla está estropeada.


----------



## jesusramos78

Genial el post!!

Yo creo q tengo todos los errores que mencionaste pero, como dijiste, estoy empezando. Gracias por el post, me fue de gran utilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hace unos días decidí comprar algunas esponjas limpiadoras para la estación de soldado, cuando averigüe el precio de estas cambie de idea (U$ 2,50 c/u), me pareció un precio exorbitante.
Afortunadamente o desgraciadamente uno tiene hijas mujeres y gracias a ellas descubrí que las dichosas esponjas de celulosa son las que se emplean para retirar el maquillaje del rostro, lo mejor de todo es que por 1 U$ me venden 5 unidades idénticas a las que necesitaba.


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo pero esas no traen una tela sintetica encima?


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:


> Fogonazo pero esas no traen una tela sintetica encima?


Nop.
Son como una "Goma-espuma" de celulosa que resiste bastante temperatura.
Igualmente yo la coloco dentro del recipiente de la estación con agua que la mantiene bastante húmeda y limpia mejor las puntas de soldar.


Fogonazo dijo:


> .....las dichosas *esponjas de celulosa* son las q.....


----------



## anthony123

Ya que estamos hablando de soldaduras, que cuidado debo tener para un integrado SMD (de analog devices: en el recipiente que vino de USA dice que debo tomar precauciones con al estatica) el cual lo voy a colocar en un adaptador..??


----------



## Hernan83

Una pregunta,tengo un aerosol de "contactflux" o sea flux en aerosol,tengo una placa de impreso lista para soldar,debo rociar este flux en la placa antes de soldar? mejora la soldadura? tengo la sensacion de que es aislante debido a que nunca lo utilize. Gracias.


----------



## g.corallo

si la rocias a la placa y esperas que seque 10/20min. fijate que no quede pegajoso y despues soldas despues de terminar de soldar le echas un poco mas por que el flux es soldante y desoldante osea que ayuda a soldar y a desoldar y proteje a la placa del oxido

saludos.


----------



## Spam18

Buen tuto compadre saludos


----------



## fukks

M,uy buen post!!!


----------



## anthony123

Si quieren saber mas sobre placas y soldaduras, visiten mi nuevo mini-tutorial


----------



## karmen

ammm bueno a mi parecen muy buenos tips 
miren que me a costado aprender a soldar 
generalmente por las prisas y yo si uso pasta
para soldar un ing. me recomendor limar un poco
los pines de las piezas a soldar y untar un poco de
pasta para soldar y si funciona, pero lo mejor es
la practica recuerdo mi primer placa jaja es una
cosa espantosa!!


----------



## anthony123

Si utilizas un estaño bueno con alma de resina no creo que halla problemas.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

anthony123 dijo:


> Si utilizas un estaño bueno con alma de resina no creo que halla problemas.
> 
> Saludos



si y un poco de flux no le hace mal a nadie tambien


----------



## Apuleyo

Muy bueno che!!


----------



## julienalexander

hace un par de dias hice mis primeras soldaduras de preactica luego de leer tu post con consejos, doy datos:

1- use una PCB de mi tio completamente deteriorada de hace mas de veinte años; el cobre estaba sin protejer, desolde el estaño aunque quedara una fina lamina irremovible.
2- use estaño de alguien de mi casa de esos que vienen en tubitos, el mas berreta seguro.
3- no limpie nada mas que la punta del soldador; ni la superficie de la PCB ni las patitas de la resistencia.

por ultimo: segui paso a paso tus consejos y que paso? me salio perfecto!! la verdad tu post fue genial; usando casi todo de mala calidad y mal estado pude soldar sin problemas XD felicitaciones por el tutorial; mas tarde posteare alguna foto de mis primeras soldaduras (para que vean el estado de la placa, el estaño y la soldadura)

nuevamente muchas gracias y felicitaciones, julienalexander


----------



## joanmarc04

lo bien que me hubiese ido una guia asi cuando empece a soldar mala suerte no haberla visto antes


----------



## malto

(hmm) soldador de 70 watts,...sera por eso que mis plaquitas salian  dobladas despues de la soldadura??.


----------



## enzorockgchu

una vez lei q*UE* conviene tomar el componente a soldar con una pinza de punta, para q*UE* la pinza disipie el calor del soldador y no perjudique al componente calentandolo.
Saludos!

muy buen aporte


----------



## homerogordini

Las esponjitas para limpiar la punta del soldador valen USD 1,84 en dealextreme, es un pack x 10 unidades. Parece que son algo finas, pero por su precio está bien.

Temperature Tolerant Solder Tip Cleaning Pads 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4683

Espero que les sirva la info, saludos.


----------



## aleh0p

Holaaaa, soy nuevo por aqui, buscando ayuda sobre un tema de soldar encontre este hilo y en fin, tengo algunas dudas....

Vereis, en mi coche, le he puesto unos artilugios (neones  pero no soy poligonero ni nada, pero esque quedan muy bonitos ) y bueno le he puesto un interruptor, entonces lo que no se si es buena idea, soltar los cables a las patillas del interruptor, porque el interruptr q tengo tiene demasiada orgura para los cables, y a veces no hace contacto, entonces mis alternativas son:
 - Comprarme otro interruptor mas pekeño y dejarme de lios
 - Soldar los cables con estaño.

Mi duda? Que no sé si al soldar con estaño, el paso de la electricidad sera menor, o si terminara calentandose el estaño y se estropea el cobre...

Gracias


----------



## Leitax

que es orgura? No he escuchado esa palabra, puede ser por la nacionalidad


----------



## hell_fish

Buen post!! a soldar se dijo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aleh0p dijo:


> Holaaaa, soy nuevo por aqui, buscando ayuda sobre un tema de soldar encontre este hilo y en fin, tengo algunas dudas....
> 
> Vereis, en mi coche, le he puesto unos artilugios (neones  pero no soy poligonero ni nada, pero esque quedan muy bonitos ) y bueno le he puesto un interruptor, entonces lo que no se si es buena idea, soltar los cables a las patillas del interruptor, porque el interruptr q tengo tiene demasiada orgura para los cables, y a veces no hace contacto, entonces mis alternativas son:
> - Comprarme otro interruptor mas pekeño y dejarme de lios
> - Soldar los cables con estaño.
> 
> Mi duda? Que no sé si al soldar con estaño, el paso de la electricidad sera menor, o si terminara calentandose el estaño y se estropea el cobre...
> 
> Gracias



si el tamaño del interruptor te queda comodo, y sabes como soldar sin romper/quemar/quemarte vos mismo, solda y chau.


soldar no tiene ninguno de los inconvenientes que mencionas, fijate que todas las plasquetas estan soldadas por estaño

leitax, orgura seria algura, se le mueve el cable por que el interruptor tiene las patas grandes y el cable es chiquito

saludos


----------



## aleh0p

Gracias por responder, al final lo que he exo ha sido usar una clema para empalmar los cables pekeños a unos un poco mas gruesos y esos conectarlos al interruptr, esteticamente me parece algo mas feo porque ahora hay una clema de por medio, pero como de soldar no esque tenga mucha experiencia, pues.... si por lo que sea se me suelta algun cable de alguna patilla, pues haré de tripas corazón y lo soldaré.

Orgura, se refiere a lo que dijo zeta_bola_1 lo mismo me he inventado esa palabra, pero esque siempre la escuché así.


----------



## ehbressan

No es ni orgura, ni algura. Se dice Holgura, viene del adjetivo Holgado (grande, con huelgo).
Sds.


----------



## aleh0p

Anonadado me hallo XD tiene toda la razon, siempre lo escuche asi y lo he escrito tal cual, que tontuna la mia XD


----------



## Leitax

jajajaja vaya con que es asi, ah y me dio mucha risa este comentario "sabes como soldar sin romper/quemar/quemarte vos mismo" jajajajaja!!!!


----------



## sicorax

Mi problema es que tengo una placa y quiero soldarle diodos y resistencias para un experimento pero tengo miedo de aplicarle mucho calor a la soldadura y que se estropee el componente. Alguien sabe si puedo ponerle algun tipo de proteccion para prevenir este mal resultado? Ya prove a enrollarle un poco de aluminio pero al terminar la soldadura igual veo que se calienta demasiado el componente.

Si alguien me pudiera decir que le podria poner se lo agardeceria.


----------



## Helminto G.

que diodos que placa que cautin..... etc....


----------



## sicorax

El diodo es un diodo de los normales, solo funciona como semiconductor y trabaja a una tension de 4,5V, la placa es tipo "galleta" y el cautin es de 40W


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo habitual es que (Casi) todos los componentes soporten un máximo de 400ºC durante 10 segundos sin dañarse.
Si te excedes, corres el riesgo de que se dañe.

Así que "Suelda rápido" y deja enfriar entre las soldaduras y soldadura de cada pata.


----------



## sicorax

Ah, eso yo no lo sabia. Y yo pensaba que al tocarla y notar que estaba a una termeratura un poco mayor que la de ambiente, era grave xd. Gracias fogonazo entonces sigo bien con mi envoltorio de aluminio como seguro.


----------



## eLBARDOS

los microcontroladores y los circuitos integrados esos son componentes que debes tener cuidado ya que la estatica lo daña asi se me fueron dos micros con solo tocarlo. 

saludos suerte!


----------



## neoguzman

Bueno repitiendo lo que ya se ha dicho en los anteriores mensajes, la mejor tecnica de soldadura es aplicar calor durante  un lapso corto de tiempo, para hacer un poco mas facil tu trabajo puedes usar un poco de pasta termica o flux lo que ayuda mucho al proceso de de union del contacto del componente y la soldadura...espero este pequeño consejo te haya servido saludos


----------



## Margaritahoyos

yo en realidad utilizo la grasa o aceite para soldar, el estaño se derrite con facilidad y cubre lo que vas a soldar, no se si me explico.!

ups, no habia leido los anteriores mensajes jejeje


----------



## neoguzman

Bueno creo que este tema genera mucha polemica ya que al parecer todos tenemos una tecnica diferente para soldar, lo unico que queda claro es que los principios basicos son los mismos..aqui te dejo un link con un tutorial con videos incluidos y todo en español, espero te sea de ayuda...saludos..

http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/Soldar/Soldar.htm


----------



## lorennnn

hola cuanto tarda en calentar el soldador ( 40w) para empezar a soldar


----------



## g.corallo

lorennnn dijo:


> hola cuanto tarda en calentar el soldador ( 40w) para empezar a soldar



depende pero para soldar bien tiene que estar caliente si esta muy frio vas a tardar en soldar y las soldaduras quedan opacas (frias) ponele 10min. el mio es de 3ow y calienta en 5min para saber si ya esta caliente agarra el alambre de estaño y pasalo por la punta si se funde rapido ya el soldador esta bien caliente si tarda mucho calentalo mas si el estaño no se pega es que esta frio el soldador y tambien ponele flux en la punta asi podes soldar mejor


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, tengo 2 consultas: 1) El soldador lo puedo dejar enchufado por largo rato? Yo lo uso 5 minutos y luego lo desenchufo por las dudas. Tengo uno marca Colega 35w ind Argentina (no parece ser tan malo) y calienta en 2 minutos mas o menos (puedo derretir estaño con solo tocarlo con la punta)

2) Cuando quiero soldar por ejemplo las patillas de un led a un cable o similar el estaño se "escurre" y no pega bien, como si fuese muy líquido y no agarrase el metal. El cable lo lijé para sacarle impurezas y no va.
Hoy quise desoldar un led de una placa (venia soldado de fabrica) y el estaño era muy difícil de sacar, lo derretía y no podía correr la gotita, se quedaba alrededor de la patilla como su estuviese imantada jaja, lo contrario que me pasa cuando quiero soldar algo, que se me cae solo el estaño.

Gracias


----------



## tinchobrc

muy bueno el tutorial! un 10!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, tengo 2 consultas: 1) El soldador lo puedo dejar enchufado por largo rato? Yo lo uso 5 minutos y luego lo desenchufo por las dudas. Tengo uno marca Colega 35w ind Argentina (no parece ser tan malo) y calienta en 2 minutos mas o menos (puedo derretir estaño con solo tocarlo con la punta)
> 
> 2) Cuando quiero soldar por ejemplo las patillas de un led a un cable o similar el estaño se "escurre" y no pega bien, como si fuese muy líquido y no agarrase el metal. El cable lo lijé para sacarle impurezas y no va.
> Hoy quise desoldar un led de una placa (venia soldado de fabrica) y el estaño era muy difícil de sacar, lo derretía y no podía correr la gotita, se quedaba alrededor de la patilla como su estuviese imantada jaja, lo contrario que me pasa cuando quiero soldar algo, que se me cae solo el estaño.
> 
> Gracias


 
Un soldador puede estar conectado HOOOOORAAAAAS sin problema alguno , menos problemas si es de marca.

Con el soldador se calienta *la pieza a soldar* (digamos el cable) , frotando la punta ligeramente contra la pieza es mejor , y se le arrima el estaño por un costadito *entre* la pieza a soldar y la punta.

Saludos !


----------



## dearlana

Dicen que la Experiencia es la madre de la Ciencia.

Llevo haciendo soldaduras con estaño, más de 20 años. Sueldo "desde que era chico".

Si queremos que la punta del soldador dure: Jamás limpiarla con un cepillo de alambre. Tampoco limpiarla con un paño húmedo. Tampoco limpiarla con una servilleta de las de la cocina...

Justo en el momento de desenchufar o apagar el soldador...tener a mano un trapo y limpiar la punta rapidamente en sentido desde el soldador hacia la punta. (Al principio hay que andarse con ojo para no quemarse los dedos y la peste a trapo quemado no te la quita nadie). Con la práctica se te va yendo el miedo a quemarte. 
De esta forma...las puntas "tratadas" de larga duración, permanecen lisas y perfectas.

También conviene que si el soldador está mucho rato encendido, no tenga mucho estaño fundido "engordando" la punta. Con el cubo de la basura cerca, se le da una sacudida al soldador, de manera "que lance" ese estaño en exceso al cubo (Lo mismo, práctica. Si no quieres estar limpiando el piso de gotas de estaño aplastadas contra el suelo).

Con este sencillo par de trucos, las puntas de los soldadores duran mucho más y funden el estaño más rapidamente (No hay que estar apretando la punta contra el estaño, de mala manera...para que lo derrita).

Nota: Si la punta de tu soldador ya está roma, con huecos o hecha una m...la única solución es la siguiente: Primero la limas con una lima para hierro hasta que te desaparezcan los huecos y quede más  o menos "lisa" (y...seguro que más corta que lo que lo era antes). A continuación le pasas una lija hasta que quede pulida. Luego "la estañas", o sea : Esperas a que se caliente el soldador y luego le pasas el estaño rapidamente y girando la punta para que "quede pintada con el estaño alrededor" (desde que lo empiece a derretir. No esperes a que pase mucho rato después de alcanzar la temperatura de fusión...porque se oxida el cobre y luego le cuesta más coger el estaño) Una vez "estañada" la punta...a partir de aquí la limpias con el mismo sistema que para las puntas nuevas (o sea, con el trapo. Sin dejar nunca de limpiar la punta cada vez que vayas a apagar el soldador). Verás todo lo que dura el soldador haciendo eso. El trabajo de soldar, también se te hace mucho más fácil.



anthony123 dijo:


> Ya que estamos hablando de soldaduras, que cuidado debo tener para un integrado SMD (de analog devices: en el recipiente que vino de USA dice que debo tomar precauciones con al estatica) el cual lo voy a colocar en un adaptador..??



El cable de masa de tu soldador...debe estar conectado a masa.

Si es un soldador chino barato, no viene con cable de masa ni cosa que se le parezca.

Como la electricidad estática puede dañar tu integrado. Si tu soldador no tiene cable de masa ni el enchufe de tu pared tiene tres contactos (Los dos de la red de 220V más el central, de masa)...Haz lo siguiente:

Enrolla un cable pelado un par de vueltas en el cuerpo metálico de tu soldador, en el espacio que hay entre la resistencia calefactora de la punta...y el mango. Luego lo retuerces un poco para que no se afloje.

Ese cable, de por lo menos un trozo libre de 1 metro y medio...lo unes a una placa metálica que mida por lo menos un palmo.

Esa plancha la pones en el suelo. (Yo he utilizado planchas viejas de planchar) cualquier lámina metálica te vale.

Con eso consigues que las puntas del soldador no adquieran electricidad estática que pueda descargarse contra el circuito integrado.

Otra cosa: Tus manos...También pueden tener electricidad estática. Sobre todo, en tiempo frío. Antes de coger el componente, toca el pomo o manivela de una puerta.

Si no quieres estar tocando el pomo de la puerta (también te vale tocar la llave del agua)...a cada rato. Haz lo mismo que para el soldador: Te enrollas un cable pelado alrededor de la muñeca de la mano con la que vayas a manipular el componente. 

Ese cable; también de un metro y medio lo unes también a la placa anterior. (Espero que no se te ocurra retorcerlo como si tu mano fuera el cuerpo del soldador (no hace falta).

Otro detalle: Si tus zapatos son de calidad; con suela de cuero. Casi que no hace falta que estés enrollándote ningún cable en el brazo ni tocando llaves o puertas. Pero por si acaso...


----------



## phavlo

muy buen tuto. la verdad que nos ayuda mucho a los "novatos" (como yo) jaja,, saludos


----------



## dearlana

Saludos phavlo. Me alegro de haberte ayudado en algo.

En cualquier otra cosa que te pueda ayudar...por aquí estamos.


----------



## amd56

Amigos, estoy conciente que el post es bastante antiguo, pero tambien es cierto que es fundamental para nuestra actividad.

He leido completo el tema y puedo comentarles que mas de una experiencia he sacado y felicito y agradezco a todos los amigos que han dejado su comentario en beneficio del resto.

Lamentablemente aun hay personas que piensan que las soldaduras no tienen la menor importancia y solo tiene propiedades "esteticas ".

Ejemplo de la importancia que tiene la soldadura es que, por ejemplo, organismos como la NASA invierte una cantidad estratoferica de dinero en capacitar a su personal con cursos especiales de soldadura.  ¿Se imaginan ustedes enviando satelites o sondas espaciales con "detalles esteticos" en sus soldaduras?

Muchas gracias por todas las sugerencias.


----------



## dearlana

...de nada
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## jpgoldsmith

Hola!
Les cuento... tenia un disco duro al cual sin querer le pegué un tirón a lo que se des-soldó el puerto mini usb que tenía por lo cual ya no puedo enchufarle nada. Lo abrí para ver el problema y estaba ahí, tenia unas patitas quebradas también. Lo que quiero hacer es soldarle directamente un cable USB pero no se el orden de los pines, si alguien pudiera ayudarme le agradecería mucho !
A continuación dejo las fotos de el disco y el cable















*A la foto del disco le puse numero para que si alguien sabe me diga en cual numero soldar que cable

Les agradecería mucho que me ayudaran


----------



## MaTiXx090

Conseguite una ficha USB Hembra por hi y cortale el cable que traiga, , y ahi, le sacas el cobertor negro y ves donde esta conectado cada uno, despues, agattas, los cables y los vas soldando acorde a como estaban..
Osino, busca el nombre y el modelo en internet y seguro encontras


----------



## aurdaneta

Buen tutorial.. En realidad nunca he podido soldar bien con estaño, todas las soldaduras me quedan con bolas, y gasto como un kilo de estaño.. Pero ahi voy, seguro que con esto mejorare.. Unas de las razones por las que las soldaduras me quedan asi es porque cuando intento soldar, dos alambres por ejemplo, el estaño no se adhiere a los componentes que voy a soldar. ¿Por que es esto? ¿sera que el estaño que uso es chimbo (mala calidad)? ¿Oh sera que el tipo de material que intento soldar no agarra estaño (por ejemplo el cobre)?
Otra pregunta, he notado que el estaño solo se funde por una parte de la punta del soldador ¿Por que esto? Debido a esto "lime" la punta del soldador con una piedra aspera (se esas que se usan para afilar cuchichos) y le saque un poco de punta porque esta roma.. ¿no he debido de hacer esto, verdad?


----------



## Neodymio

aurdaneta dijo:


> Buen tutorial.. En realidad nunca he podido soldar bien con estaño, todas las soldaduras me quedan con bolas, y gasto como un kilo de estaño.. Pero ahi voy, seguro que con esto mejorare.. Unas de las razones por las que las soldaduras me quedan asi es porque cuando intento soldar, dos alambres por ejemplo, el estaño no se adhiere a los componentes que voy a soldar. ¿Por que es esto? ¿sera que el estaño que uso es chimbo (mala calidad)? ¿Oh sera que el tipo de material que intento soldar no agarra estaño (por ejemplo el cobre)?
> Otra pregunta, he notado que el estaño solo se funde por una parte de la punta del soldador ¿Por que esto? Debido a esto "lime" la punta del soldador con una piedra aspera (se esas que se usan para afilar cuchichos) y le saque un poco de punta porque esta roma.. ¿no he debido de hacer esto, verdad?



A m ime pasa eso cuando el amterial a soldar (cobre o patitas del dispositivo) no está lo suficientemente caliente, tratá de derretir el estaño con el material a soldar.
Mira este tuto, está en inglés pero las imágenes hablan por si mismas.




Suerte!


----------



## dearlana

Siempre que uno vaya a soldar cables de cobre o hilos de cobre que estén sucios o que estén viejos...debe uno rasparlos un poco, al tiempo que los va girando para que el filo de las tijeras los deje brillantes por todos lados.

La mejor manera de hacer eso es "trillando", "pinzando" el extremo del alambre entre el filo de las tijeras y nuestro dedo índice (Como si estuvieramos "escurriendo" la punta del alambre.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A veces nos empeñamos en soldar un cable a una pila directamente... o a un clavo...a un alfiler, a un clip niquelado de los que se usan para trabar papeles, etc. (No cobre).

 Ahí si que se pone la cosa dificil. No hay pasta ni estaño multiresina que lo consiga de manera fuerte...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Truco de los viejos:*

Conseguirse un cuentagotas largo. (Preguntar en la farmacia).

Conseguirse un frasquito pequeño, de plástico o de cristal y cuya tapa sea de plástico.

Protegerse los ojos con gafas de plástico protectoras.

Protegerse las manos con unos guantes de plástico, de latex, de goma (Como los que se usan para fregar en la cocina)

Desenroscar una de las tapas de la batería de un coche.

Introducir el cuentagotas, llenarlo, sacarlo y depositar el ácido de la batería en el frasquito. Ojo con el ácido, porque como se nos caiga una gota en la ropa...le hace un bonito agujero y de paso...a la piel que está debajo, le produce una buena quemadura.

El ácido de las baterías es muy peligroso. Cuando uno trabaje con él; debe tener una botella grande de agua al lado. Y tener puestas unas gafas protectoras contra las salpicaduras. De las que venden en las ferreterías.

Si nos cae una gota en la ropa o en la piel: Echar agua rapidamente. Luego lavarse.

Si una salpicadura, una gota de ácido nos LLEGA A LOS OJOS...LO PRIMERO: RÁPIDO...COMO UN RAYO...COGER LA BOTELLA DE AGUA Y ECHAR EN EL OJO AFECTADO DURANTE TODO EL RATO. HASTA VACIAR LA BOTELLA SI HACE FALTA. Luego ir al Oftalmólogo por urgencia para que nos vea el ojo. No sea que se haya formado una úlcera.

Cosas que nos pueden ocurrir:

Que no tengamos ni coche ni batería...o bien que tengamos coche...pero cuando vayamos a destapar la batería...no haya tapas por ninguna parte ("son baterías sin mantenimiento". Es lo más corriente hoy en día).

A veces, en el lugar donde deberían de haber 6 tapas alineadas...hay como una barra hueca de plástico que; por debajo, tiene pegadas todas las tapas. De manera que: Si la intentamos mover un poquito, vemos que "es móvil" que se puede levantar (Cuesta bastante). Lo normal es que salga la tapa disparada, de una vez sola (Peligro de salpicaduras). Hay que hacerlo despacio y palanqueando primero con un destornillador plano, hasta separarla lo bastante como para que luego termine de salir fácil.

Nota: Si lo que parece la barra hueca de plástico no se mueve lo más mínimo...dejar de empeñarse en levantarla porque se trata de una batería sellada hermética.

Solución: En algunas ferreterías venden botellas medianas de "ácido para soldar con estaño". Ejemplo: de la marca"Soldalix". Es raro encontrar eso. Pero algunas ferreterías las tienen.

Si tampoco hay en las ferreterías...vamos con el frasquito a una chatarra o desguace de coches, donde venden las piezas de segunda mano. Nos llenan el frasco y nos lo regalan.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vamos a suponer que ya tenemos...o el frásquito con el ácido o la botella de la ferretería:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vamos a soldar, por ejemplo...un cable a un clavo:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si el clavo está sucio o con grasa, debemos lavarlo bien con agua y jabón (Si en vez del clavo es una pila, una batería recargable, etc.: Cogemos una servilleta de papel empapada en alcohol y limpiamos bien la parte de la pila a soldar. Si la pila es nueva...no hay que limpiar nada. Igual pasa con el clavo nuevo. Anque hay algunos clavos nuevos que vienen con un poco de aceite, para que no se oxiden. Ese aceite si hay que limpiarlo con el alcohol)

Una vez seco y limpio el clavo...con el cuentagotas...(o con un bastoncillo de los oídos, o simplemente metiendo un palillo de dientes, mojándolo con el ácido y luego tocando el clavo co él)

Introducirlo en el ácido y luego dejar caer una gotita...(Con una gotita da y sobra)...en la parte del clavo que vayamos a soldar.

Luego...con el soldador bien caliente y a cuya punta le habremos añadido un poquito de estaño...(Y con las gafas protectoras puestas)...tocaremos el lugar de la gotita en el hierro del clavo y...

(El consiguiente ruído del ácido vaporizándose: grfsss)...VUALÁ: El estaño se ha soldado  al clavo de tal manera que luego no lo quita ni Dios.

Luego le unimos el cable estañado previamente y ahí tenemos el cable unido al clavo, de una forma inmejorable.

Si es factible... a la soldaura terminada, echarle un chorrito de agua (Para que se disuelva alguna gota minúscula de ácido que haya podido quedar en el clavo).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado preguntan de como arreglar la punta de un soldador que se ha quedado roma:

Limarla primero con una lima gruesa. Afilarla. Luego pasarle una lima fina...y al final un papel de lija.

La punta debe quedar lisa. Pulida. Brillante. Sin rayaduras. Sin estrías.

Luego enchufar el soldador y tener cerca el estaño con alma de resina.

Tocar la punta de vez en cuando mientras el soldador se va calentando. Según se empiece a derretir el estaño, pasarlo por toda la punta...para que se quede "pintada con el estaño".

Si no lo hacemos así y esperamos a que la punta esté bien caliente para ponerle luego el estaño...veremos como el cobre de la punta...que estaba brillante...cambia de color...y ahora le cuesta muchísimo más coger el estaño. (Tendríamos que dejar enfríar totalmente el soldador. Volver a lijar y hacer las cosas bien).

Y RÍANSE DE LO QUE LES VOY A PONER AHORA:

Sea punta nueva, sea punta recuperada: 

Al terminar de soldar: NUNCA limpiarla contra una esponja húmeda. MENOS con un cepillo de vergas. NI SIQUIERA con una servilleta de la cocina.

Cuando uno termina de soldar...y...todavía con el soldador enchufado y bien caliente:

Coger un buen trozo de papel higienico (Yo siempre tengo un rollo cerca). Hacerle muchos dobleces. Coger bien el soldador con la mano izquierda (Suponemos que usted no es zurdo)...y luego...desde el soldador hacia la punta y hacia afuera: Darle unas cuantas pasadas rápidas.

La peste no nos la quita nadie (El papel se chamusca bastante).

La punta debe quedar limpia y pulida.

Asómbrense de todo lo que dura una punta si hacemos eso cada vez que terminamos de soldar.

Lo ideal es hacerlo entre soldadura y soldadura. Porque así los restos de resina salen fácil. Yo siempre lo hago así. Pero hay que tener cierta agilidad y práctica. Con el tiempo se va a prendiendo.


----------



## aurdaneta

Neodymio buen video.. Mi punta no es ni la sombra de esa.. La mia es un carbon de lo aspera y negra que esta.. sera comprarme otra.. Gracias..


----------



## boris guillen

Bueno les comparto este pequeño truco que yo uso no se si ya lo sabran (es para los que no)
Bueno consiste en comprar un soporte porta soldador (los que son una base metálica con un resorte cónico el cual sujeta el cuerpo calefactor del soldador). Hay que asegurarse que sea el que trae una esponja (o a veces una goma) en un recipiente moldeado con la misma chapa en la base. Y precisamente esa goma o esponja hay que sacarla y tirarla (o hacer con ella lo que se te cante).

Luego pone un recipiente al fuego (puede ser una lata de atún vacía o cualquier otra cosa de metal que no tengamos reparo luego en desechar. Dentro del recipiente al fuego colocar algunas piedras de resina (que puede comprarse en droguerías o en ferreterías) y cuando, se empiecen a derretir, mezclar con arena. Todo eso bien calentito y chorreante verterlo en el receptáculo donde estaba la esponja de goma, en la base del soldador hasta que complete el nivel del mismo. 

Después, eso queda todo duro y pegado, y cuando pasas la punta del soldador por ahí, queda buenísima, la arena le saca todo lo que tiene pegado y la resina la limpia.

saludos.!


----------



## Fogonazo

boris guillen dijo:


> ....Bueno consiste en comprar un soporte porta soldador (los que son una base metálica con un resorte cónico el cual sujeta el cuerpo calefactor del soldador). Hay que asegurarse que sea el que trae una esponja (o a veces una goma) en un recipiente moldeado con la misma chapa en la base. Y precisamente esa *goma o esponja hay que sacarla y tirarla (o hacer con ella lo que se te cante)*..........



Mejor lee todo este tema.


----------



## boris guillen

Que mal Humor Fogonazo lee mi firma =)  
bno creo que me movieron el mensaje o me equivoque de ponerlo aqui .. :S no lo se.. 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

boris guillen dijo:


> Que mal Humor Fogonazo lee mi firma =)
> bno creo que me movieron el mensaje o me equivoque de ponerlo aqui .. :S no lo se..
> saludos



¿ Por que mal humor ?

El tema es sobre soldadura, por eso lo moví al post sobre soldadura.
Y la sugerencia es porque a esa esponja se le da buen uso.


----------



## boris guillen

a bueno ok ok gracias por moverlo ala zona indicada =) pero bueno el truco ese de la resina y la arena es bueno =) jejeje


----------



## jnlpzlpz

Alguien podría recomendarme que soldador de lápiz me puedo comprar para hacer soldaduras con estaño sin plomo?


----------



## pett1921

hace poco vi un estano 30 sn 70 pb este es recomendable usarlo ??? por cierto buen tutorial


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se te va a hacer muuuuuuuuy complicado soldar con 30 sn 70 pb.

Mejor comprá 50 sn 50 pb o mejor aún 60 sn 40 pb !


----------



## Changcristhian

Lo que trae adentro el estaño es sabia de pino refinado..!! 
y es considerado toxico la inhalacion..!!


----------



## nico delmar

dearlana dijo:


> Al terminar de soldar: NUNCA limpiarla contra una esponja húmeda. MENOS con un cepillo de vergas.



Nunca se me hubiese ocurrido hacer algo asi


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Changcristhian dijo:


> Lo que trae adentro el estaño es sabia de pino refinado..!!
> y es considerado toxico la inhalacion..!!



exactamente, es la misma resina uqe se usa para hacer flux(receta en este mismo foro)

soy medio asmatico, asi que ya se que cuando sueldo o aguanto la respiracion o corro la napia del humito, pro que me hace toser a mas no poder y tengo que usar el inhalador si o si(creo que lo uso para esto no mas)


saludos


----------



## phavlo

ZB1 por que no usas un barbijo para soldar si  te hace mal el humo ? o también podes armarte una tercera mano como la hay en el canal de twist en youtube que es simplemente una madera cuadrada o como la quieras, con dos alambres de las perchas viejas con cocodrilos para agarrar la pcb, y uno en el medio con un cooler y leds que sirve para que saque el humo y no se te vaya a la cara y bue los leds para iluminar la pcb obvio no?.jaja
saludos, después subo una foto de la que arme, es una crotada pero bueno, safa en esos momentos.
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no sirve eso, para cosaitas chiquitas o hobby va bien, pero para laburar no va. lo mismo pcuando hay que soldar adentro de alguna maquina, a duras penas hay lugar para la puntita del soldador, el estaño y mirando con un ojo.

a aguantar la respiracion se ha dicho!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Afortunadamente o desgraciadamente uno tiene hijas mujeres y gracias a ellas descubrí que las d*ichosas esponjas de celulosa son las que se emplean para retirar el maquillaje del rostro*, lo mejor de todo es que por 1 U$ me venden 5 unidades idénticas a las que necesitaba.


Fogonazo: Muchas gracias por el descubrimiento!!!!! Al fin me acordé de comprarlas para limpiar la punta del soldador....y son una maravilla!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo uso esas vegetales , pero húmedas


----------



## faacuunndoo

Me hice flux con resina de pino que junté en mi escuela. Mañana junto más, busco arena y hago la mezcla mágica! jaja
Estaba bastante mugrienta la resina, después de hacer la mezcla con alcohol etílico, lo filtré con un pedazo de un calzoncillo viejo jaja
Es un placer soldar y desoldar con esto...


----------



## sewenj

muchas gracias por el tutorial, aprendi a soldar bien antes que mi profesor me explique


----------



## Janotrek7

jajajajaa... perdona que me ria amigo... lo que marcaste ahí con números son los contactos donde va soldado el micro usb por lo tanto son tierra.... conecta todos esos y tendrás un buen corto!!... los pines que tienes que ver son los que están mas atrás... Saludos y suerte!


----------



## BKAR

Es Mini-Usb el micro es mas pequeño
pero yo optaría por comprar en jack hembra del puerto











Janotrek7,hno: el tema esta inactivo hace meses


----------



## Janotrek7

si!!... jajajaa despues de postear me di cuenta!!  jajaja.... que loco!

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Y tratar de soldar el mismo yo en uno de mis trabajo soldé el mismo que se salió de un teléfono celular motorola (el cliente al desconectar con fuerza el cargador lo arranco) lo volví a soldar con una aguja de coser y una vela la vas soldando  por cada pin.


----------



## Janotrek7

sstc dijo:


> Y tratar de soldar el mismo yo en uno de mis trabajo soldé el mismo que se salió de un teléfono celular motorola (el cliente al desconectar con fuerza el cargador lo arranco) lo volví a soldar con una aguja de coser y una vela la vas soldando  por cada pin.



Metodo nuevo??... como se hace eso??...... yo siempre si no utilizo cautin utilizo pistola de aire caliente... pero eso de aguja y vela....

O calientas la aguja en la flama de la vela??....


----------



## BKAR

no es muy efectivo usar la aguja, esta no esta diseñada para estar a esas temperaturas
..mira el cautin tiene un tornillo que sujeta la punta
bueno lo aflojas, le sacas la punta y le pones la aguja...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Existen soldadores de punta extra fina (son algo más caros) , en algún caso he utilizado un cable-alambre de cobre de supongamos 1 mm de diámetro , enroscado en la punta original y que quede una puntita que sobresalga , además como el cobre se estaña suelda mejor !


Saludos !


----------



## marcoit

Tengo un soldador JBC bastante majete de herencia, la punta está un poco chuchurria. ¿dónde recomendáis hacerse con puntas nuevas? Si puede ser algunas de poco diámetro mejor, lo que suelo soldar es de precisión.


----------



## lya18

hola amigos muy bueno el tutorial la verdad empeze a soldar desde ase varios meses y la verdad en bastante cantidad, asi que en estos dias que mi hermana vino de USA estaba mirando como asia un proyecto y me pregunto que si me lavaba las manos despues de soldar o que si lo hacia alejado de mis hijos, y le dije que no y me dijo que era muy peligroso loque estaba haciendo ya que el estaño contiene plomo y me dijo que es muy toxico, jaja yo lo sabia pero no le habia tomado interes. Asi que empeze a buscar que tan malo es el humo del estaño ala hora de soldar y veo que es bastante malo,en estos 6 meses he soldado mas o menos la cantidad de 11500 leds y tengo proyectos por soldar mas leds, asi ke en estos momentos estaba soldando y empeze a notar como el humo del estaño hace que me lloren mucho mis hojos y tengo un leve dolor de cabeza.
que me recomendarian hacer? o como soldar? con un tapa bocas que usan los pintores o con una mascarilla y lentes? aqui les dejo una imagen de lo que ago.
  saludos


----------



## phavlo

podes usar un cooler sacando el humo para arriba en una tabla que llaman tercer mano, ahora me fijo si encuentro el video de lo que te digo y lo pongo.

Aca te lo dejo:





También podes usar algún barbijo.


----------



## phavlo

Creo que se llama tercera mano, por aca las venden en cualquier libreria,  es una lupa con un par de cocodrilos y una base de metal.
Tambien la podes hacer como la del video, con alambres y a tu gusto.


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!



phavlo dijo:


> Creo que se llama tercera mano, por aca las venden en cualquier libreria,  es una lupa con un par de cocodrilos y una base de metal.



Un consejo... aseguren la base del asistente de soldadura con algo, un clavo o algo asi...una vez de tanto peso se cayo (para gracia mia en mis piernas )

saludos!


----------



## phavlo

pero que le metiste para que se te caiga ? ya trae una base bastante pesada.


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!



phavlo dijo:


> pero que le metiste para que se te caiga ? ya trae una base bastante pesada.



Excelente observacion compañero...si tenes una lupa medianamente para atraz, con el minimo tambaleo del cable del soldador se te cae (y mas si soldas en la esquinita de la mesa con poco espacio ) si despues tengo un tiempo le saco una foto.

saludos!


----------



## phavlo

Si, eso si la lupa tiene el mango muy largo.. Dale depues postea la foto!


----------



## plarenas

Muy buen tutorial, llevo años soldando y de igual manera me sirvió mucho, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## peu123

Ya que se habla de soldar, me permito postear este video de youtube de la estación de soldadura JBC. 






Debido a que mi anterior trabajo tenia la suerte de poder probar todo tipo de herramientas y personalmente las considero de las mejores. Ultrarapidas, muy precisas y bien diseñadas (opinión puramente personal).
Para un aficionado como yo, son muy difíciles de justificar, si mal no recuerdo cuestan unos 300 euros, pero para aquellos que trabajan profesionalmente soldando, pues bueno, ya seria otra cosa.


----------



## AtaboU

Buenisimo aporte anthony


----------



## J3R0ss

Increible muy explicito, simple... Muy buenooo


Yo me pongo la semana que viene con mis 1ros pasos solo...(ya que lo que hice fue hace mucho en la escuela, y fue un fiasco mis soldaduras, solo me dieron estaño viejo y soldadores rotos y me dijeron solda jaja)

*Quiero saber que tipo de soldador me conviene uno de 40W va bien ha?? Soy novato, por eso pregunto. Espero que alguien me pueda responder.*

Muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor

Con uno de 40 podés empezar. Tambien podes conprarlo con punta de cerámica, te durará mas. Luego irás viendo que mas te conviene. Posiblemente el próximo paso es uno de pistola, con resistencia y dos temperaturas, con punta de cerámica.


----------



## plarenas

J3R0ss dijo:


> Increible muy explicito, simple... Muy buenooo
> 
> 
> Yo me pongo la semana que viene con mis 1ros pasos solo...(ya que lo que hice fue hace mucho en la escuela, y fue un fiasco mis soldaduras, solo me dieron estaño viejo y soldadores rotos y me dijeron solda jaja)
> 
> *Quiero saber que tipo de soldador me conviene uno de 40W va bien ha?? Soy novato, por eso pregunto. Espero que alguien me pueda responder.*
> 
> Muchas gracias



te va a venir bien, si en algun caso requieres menos potencia ponle un interruptor de estos que van en las lamparas con un diodo en paralelo al interruptor con esto te daria mas menos 20W esto te ayuda a aumentar la vida util de la punta


----------



## fandemos

Hola amigos, se me presenta un problema.
Quisiera hacer un banco de condensadores al estilo de esto:


El caso es que para estañar los condensadores, como sabeís mejor que yo, los dos extremos a soldar tienen que estar calientes. Las patillas de los condensadores se calientan rápidamente pero la pletina, al tener unos dos centímetros de ancho y unos tres de grosor no se da calentado con un estañador de 40W, ya que rápidamente absorve el calor y los distribuye a lo largo de la pletina. Resultado, el estaño no se funde. He intentado varias método, estañar previamente la pletina con un soplete de fontanero y dejar abundantes puntos de estaño para luego soldar la punta de los condensadores encima. Pero pasa lo mismo, una vez intentamos soldar las patillas a la pletina, el estaño de esta no se derrite.
¿Cómo hacen para soldar esto?.
He gastado varios metros de estaño y un poco de butano para no hacer nada. 
Me podrías ayudar Please?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Solución elemental =>  un soldador de mayor potencia , 60 o 100 Watts


----------



## fandemos

Hola Dosmetros, gracias por haberme atendido.
Ya me dirás si tu tienes hecho algo así.
No creo que un estañador más potente me ayude, pues he usado un pequeño soplete que emite una pequeña llama (fuego) muy intensa. El problema sigue siendo el mismo, por mucho calor que le aplique, la pletina lo absorve todo y los distribuye a todo su largo. El estaño sólo se funde cuando TODA la pletina ha cogido muchísima temperatura. Mientras, la patilla del condensador se calienta demasiado y transmite ese calor al interior del condensador, con el peligro de cascarlo. En cuanto das soldado dos o tres condensadores, la pletina pilla tanto calor, que cuando aplicas el soplete para soldar el siguiente, toda ella está tan caliente que acaba de-soldando los anteriores condensadores. Un follón al que no encuentro solución. (Y sin haberlo deseado, me ha salido un pareado). Que no tengo ni idea de como hacen estos bancos de condensadores, son ya muchas horas haciendo pruebas sin resultado. Me tiene frito.
El cobre es uno de los metales que más absorven calor, de hecho se usan mucho en los disipadores de calor (radiadores) de los procesadores de Pc (al igual que el aluminio).
He pensado en unir los condensadores por medio de un cable normal, el problema es que tengo que poner unos 26 condensadores de 1000 uF 50V, y su descarga necesita de un buen camino para salir.
Gracias nuevamente, estoy buscando por internet y el Youtube si hay algo, pero no encuentro nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La electrónica no se suelda con soplete , eso es para plomeros-fontaneros. 

Un soldador de 100 watts sobrará para eso, sin dudas 

Saludos !


----------



## fandemos

Dosmetros, me haré con un estañador de 100 W, como no resulte me acordaré de ti.
Imagino que estos estañadores son los que suelen tener la punta plana como un destornillador.
Estoy casi seguro que no va a valer, la física me dice que la pletina seguirá absorbiendo el calor y no conseguiré nada pero.... te haré caso, por probar no pasa nada. Antes de comprarlo preguntaré a algún amigo haber si tiene alguno, pues comprarlo solo para esto me da pena. Yo tengo dos estañadores, uno de 30 y otro con 40 w, lo del soplete de gas con punta pequeña lo uso para estañar ciertas cosas con muy buen resultado, en realidad no es ningún soplete de fontanero, es el flambeador de mi mujer, que usa para quemar los flanes por arriba.. he he he,,, le saco muy buen uso, da una pequeña llama muy intensa que perfectamente vale para soldar estaño en grandes superficies, la última ha sido para estañar cable grueso a unas pinzas de cocodrilo gruesas, para baterías de coche-camión. Con el estañador normal tardaba muchísimo. 
Bueno, saludos y gracias nuevamente por haberme atendido.
Chao.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Asegurate que estés usando *estaño del 60 %* .

Lo de fontanero era una broma , hay unos soldadores a gas que llevan el "hierro de soldar" (que es de cobre) , esos si sirven.







Fijate estos , no le da la llama a la plaqueta , sino que calientan la punta :

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=....,cf.osb&fp=cfafd1857a90d196&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Neodymio

Es necesario una planchuela tan grande de cobre?


----------



## zopilote

Comienza perforando la pletina pequeños orificios donde colocar los condensadores, luego procede a calentarla hasta que se derrita el estaño, y no se saldran ninguno.


----------



## Helminto G.

la maña es mucha temperatura en un solo punto por poco tiempo, el resto de la barra mantenerla a una temperatura alta pero menor a la de fusion del estaño, se asegura la buena soldadura y la seguridad de los capacitores
he soldado componentes sobre tuberia de cobre, y asi es como me da resultado...


----------



## powerful

Con tamaña pletina puedes taladrar por un costado como te dice zopilote y hasta hacerle agujeros roscados por encima y ajustar los condensadores con pernos de bronce o aluminio.El cambio de cond sería también más fácil.
Más fácil y rápido es ponerlos sobre borneras.


----------



## fandemos

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, alguna ya las he puesto en práctica sin mucho resultado.
Me falta la de aplicar calor intenso en un pequeño punto y por corto espacio de tiempo. Ya comentaré resultados.
También miraré de colocar los condensadores sujetos con algún tipo de perno-tornillo. Son muchos condensadores y muy juntos, por lo que la soldadura se hace casi imposible sin dañarlos. (Unos 24 condensadores).


----------



## Jonhatan

y para que quieres este banco de capacitores??  con un soldador de 100w puedes soldar tranquilamente.! asegurate de tener estañado todo y un flux ayudara mucho en estos casos.!


----------



## fandemos

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, de todas he sacado algo en limpio.
Finalmente he soldado sobre las pletinas fichas de "empalme". No se como les llamareís por ahí. Los condensadores van ahora sujetos por los tornillos de estas fichas. Estéticamente no me ha quedado bien, más bien mal, pero lo importante es que funcione, para eso es. No va a ir a ninguna exposición. 
Por si lo preguntáis, este banco de condensadores va a ir montado en un circuito desulfatador de baterias ácido-plomo.
En cuanto pueda pongo una foto.
Saludos y gracias nuevamente a todos. Así da gusto que le ayuden a uno.


----------



## powerful

Y como funciona tu desulfatador ? o es top secret!!!


----------



## fandemos

No, no es secreto, de hecho yo lo "robe" de un foro en el que salen varios ingenieros que se han dedicado profesionalmente a esto. Cambian impresiones sobre sus diseños y yo he aprovechado y me he metido por el medio, ....gracias al traductor de google, si no, no me entero.
No se si me preguntas por si me da buenos resultados o por si se puede enseñar el esquema-diseño.
Decir que aún está en construcción y por gente que ha salido en dicho foro, al parecer, da buen resultado. Teniendo en cuenta que lo consideran como "de alta potencia", lo prueban con baterías de carros de golf y de elevadores.
Si te interesa se puede aportar.
Saludos.


----------



## fandemos

Bueno, al final lo solucioné soldando sobre las pletinas de cobre, fichas de empalme sin su plástico (claro). A estas fichas y a las pletinas les he dado calor con soplete fontanero y una vez bien calientes, el estaño funde perfectamente sin peligro de quemar ningún componente. Tras ello se sujetan los condensadores con los tornillos correspondientes.
Al desenchufar el aparato, los condensadores poco a poco, en unos tres minutos se descargan del todo (50v), en una ocasión cuando sólo le quedaban unos 12V, les hice corto con un pequeño alicate para descargarlos rápidamente. La leche que metió dañó la punta del alicate fundiendo una pequeña parte. ¡Toma leñe!. 
 Adjunto foto.
Saludos y gracias a todos por vuestros aportes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vamos a tener que poner seccion de fontaneria , como se cambia un cuerito 

Buena solucion al final , le estas metiendo el limite de los 50 V a los pobres capacitores  ?

Ahora que esta hecho , te quedaban mas comodos los tornillos de costado , para apretarlos mejor 

Saludos !


----------



## fandemos

Hola Dosmetros, tienes toda la razón. Los tornillos quedaban mejor orientados al costado para no entorpecer el atornillado. No sólo eso, hice un calculo de las distancias entre ficha y ficha para que entrasen los condensadores y me salió mal, como puedes ver en la foto no quedan alineados perfectamente, van al tresbolillo. Bueno, te das cuenta de todo esto cuando llegas al final del trabajo, lo he dejado así pues no tiene que ser bonito, tiene que ser efectivo y, para ir dentro de una caja....vale. 
Los condensadores se cargan finalmente a 43 voltios, les quedan 7 margen, pensé en colocárselos de  63 voltios pero el precio de disparaba y.....son muchos. Si la cosa funciona, aún le colocaré alguno más.
Bueno, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está bueno para descargarlo con un destornilladorcito


----------



## jmcu

Yo para que la punta dure mucho tiempo (nunca cambie ni lime ninguna de las que tube en cualquier tipo de soldador barato o mejorcitos) cuando no lo uso lo desconecto y luego cuando lo vuelvo a usar lo conecto nuevamente con la tecla de la zapatilla (es la que tiene cuatro tomas juntos con un interruptor luminoso). Antes de soldar la conecto y espero unos minuto que caliente probando con estaño que comience a calentar y la limpio con una paño de los de la cocina (papel) y dejo que se siga calentando un poco mas. Anteriomente tambien le habia colocado un interruptor en el mismo cable y lo alimentaba en media onda y lo que lograba era poder dejarlo enchufado sin problemas por el tienpo que precisara, y me quede con este ultimo metodo por que no lo paso de temperatura nunca que es cuando se enegrese mas.
Nunca use ninguna resina (tendria que usarla en algunos casos pero no la uso) uso solamente el estaño que ya la tiene y cuando veo la punta media opaca tiro ese estaño y vuelvo a estañar la punta nuevamente (sacudo contra el piso como dijeron anteriormente).
Eso si el estaño tiene que ser bueno sino no se puede realizar buenas soldaduras.
A veces lo apago antes de terminar con la ultimas soldaduras cuando esta bastante caliente, eso depende mucho del soldador que usas.
Esas experiencias las vas consiguiendo cada ves que soldas distintas soldaduras (cuando reparas alguna fichas por ejemplo o cables de cobre).
Practiquen no solo con placas. Muchas veces podes soldar otros metales (bronce o chapas de hierro que presisan un poco mas de temperatura para soldar depende mucho de la medida de lo que tenes que soldar).
Eso es a base de mucha practica. Insistan y prueben que van a encontrar buenos resultados


----------



## PashElectron

Hola amigos ; tengo una placa PCB  de fuente switching a la cual ya les he soldado sus componentes sin embargo no he estañado las pistas de mi PCB y lo tengo que hacer debido a que el cobre me hace perder potencia en general... MI PREGUNTA SERIA: ¿ Será posible estañar todas las pistas de mi PCB con los componentes ya soldados? ,¿ estando caliente los componentes no corren riesgo? ¿ que deberia hacer para lograr estañar las pistas con los componentes soldados?..... muchas gracias a todos su ayuda para mi es muy importante.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Como sabes que estas perdiendo potencia debido a las pistas ? 

Si tienes cuidado y lo haces rápido no pasa nada.


----------



## powerful

Si tienes componentes sms "pueden sufrir la recalentada".Se pueden quemar a resoldar incorrectamente(movidos, con pines al aire, con soldadura entre pistas, etc)


----------



## el-rey-julien

solo ponle estaño a las pistas que conducen mas corriente


----------



## GED

Si estás apurado por poder soldar podés hacer lo siquiente

PRECALENTAR LA PUNTA DE SOLDAR CON HORNALLA u ENCENDEDOR.


----------



## pi1966

Me he comprado un soldador hace un par de días y estoy hecho una duda. Es un jbc de 26 W y empiezo a pensar que no funciona correctamente pero no me atrevo todavía a ir a la tienda a quejarme porque a lo mejor soy yo el que no sabe como utilizarlo.
El caso es que le cuesta mucho fundir el estaño (1 mm). Podría estar varios segundos con el soldador apoyado en una soldadura de estaño antigua sin que se inmute. 
He observado sin embargo que si lo dejo enchufado más tiempo (15/20 minutos) funde el estaño con normalidad, por simple contacto, pero las especificaciones del fabricante dicen que en 2 minutos alcanza 300 grados así que no sé que pensar.

¿Alguien que tenga un soldador similar puede decirme cuánto tarda en calentarse lo suficiente como para fundir el estaño con sólo tocarlo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

pi1966 dijo:


> Me he comprado un soldador hace un par de días y estoy hecho una duda. Es un jbc de 26 W y empiezo a pensar que no funciona correctamente pero no me atrevo todavía a ir a la tienda a quejarme porque a lo mejor soy yo el que no sabe como utilizarlo.
> El caso es que le cuesta mucho fundir el estaño (1 mm). Podría estar varios segundos con el soldador apoyado en una soldadura de estaño antigua sin que se inmute.
> He observado sin embargo que si lo dejo enchufado más tiempo (15/20 minutos) funde el estaño con normalidad, por simple contacto, pero las especificaciones del fabricante dicen que en 2 minutos alcanza 300 grados así que no sé que pensar.
> 
> ¿Alguien que tenga un soldador similar puede decirme cuánto tarda en calentarse lo suficiente como para fundir el estaño con sólo tocarlo?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Parcero pi1966, lo que pasa es que compro uno de muy pocos wats para lo que usted requiere, ese cautin es como para soldar cosas que no requieran mucho calor por decirlo asi, y claro con el tiempo va aumentando su calor interno, pero para conertarlo y que se caliente en menos de 1 o 2 minutos requiere tener un cautin de por lo menos 40W, uno ideal para soldar y desoldar rapidamente es de 60W como para comenzar, porque tener una estacion es lo mejor, tanto como para comenzar como para usarlo semiprofesionalmente, pero de ello si depende el costo de estos mismos y de nuestro bolsillo


----------



## peu123

pi1966 dijo:


> Me he comprado un soldador hace un par de días y estoy hecho una duda. Es un jbc de 26 W y empiezo a pensar que no funciona correctamente pero no me atrevo todavía a ir a la tienda a quejarme porque a lo mejor soy yo el que no sabe como utilizarlo.
> El caso es que le cuesta mucho fundir el estaño (1 mm). Podría estar varios segundos con el soldador apoyado en una soldadura de estaño antigua sin que se inmute.
> He observado sin embargo que si lo dejo enchufado más tiempo (15/20 minutos) funde el estaño con normalidad, por simple contacto, pero las especificaciones del fabricante dicen que en 2 minutos alcanza 300 grados así que no sé que pensar.
> 
> ¿Alguien que tenga un soldador similar puede decirme cuánto tarda en calentarse lo suficiente como para fundir el estaño con sólo tocarlo?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias



Pi1966, mi experiencia con los soldadores JBC ya sea esta gama básica o la gama avanzada (estaciones) siempre ha sido positiva. Antes de ir a la tienda, te recomiendo te asegures que la punta esta bien insertada y que el estaño que utilices sea adecuado para esa temperatura y que este contenga flux.
Si compraste el kit que incluye una punta cónica de 1.5mm, en principio no deberias de tener problema alguno para trabajar con estaño de 1.0mm, pero claro, todo depende de lo que quieras soldar


----------



## pi1966

Hablando de insertar puntas. JBC tiene un accesorio para el intercambio de puntas. Nada más comprar el soldador y antes de usarlo ni de saber que existía este accesorio le quité la punta simplemete tirando de ella y salió más o menos con facilidad. He probado en el trabajo con otro soldador de la misma marca y modelo aunque algo más antiguo y funde el estaño en menos de 5 minutos. He cogido una muestra de estaño para probar en casa.
En este soldador la punta sin embargo no se puede sacar simplemente tirando, está como pegada. No sé si es porque tiene más uso o es que debería ser asi.

La punta debería estar tan fija que haga necesario el uso del accesorio de jbc para sacarla o no tiene nada que ver con que funcione mejor o peor??


----------



## Juanjogc

Muy bueno el aporte que abre este hilo, de Anthony123 pero hay un punto que no comparto

La utilización del decapante de fontanería  S39 puede levantar las pistas más finas de la PCB , os lo digo por propia experiencia, es más recomendable utilizar pasta de solar (flux) específica para circuitos electrónicos, no es excesivamente cara y el resultado es muy bueno. Por lo demás un excelente tutorial.

Saludos


----------



## peu123

pi1966 dijo:


> Hablando de insertar puntas. JBC tiene un accesorio para el intercambio de puntas. Nada más comprar el soldador y antes de usarlo ni de saber que existía este accesorio le quité la punta simplemete tirando de ella y salió más o menos con facilidad. He probado en el trabajo con otro soldador de la misma marca y modelo aunque algo más antiguo y funde el estaño en menos de 5 minutos. He cogido una muestra de estaño para probar en casa.
> En este soldador la punta sin embargo no se puede sacar simplemente tirando, está como pegada. No sé si es porque tiene más uso o es que debería ser asi.
> 
> La punta debería estar tan fija que haga necesario el uso del accesorio de jbc para sacarla o no tiene nada que ver con que funcione mejor o peor??



pil1966,
Pues ni sabia que había dicho accesorio! Supongo que debe de poseer un nuevo modo de sujeción de la punta, pero no estoy del todo seguro.  Yo de ti le daba una mirada a su pagina web http://www.jbctools.com/  a  ver si dice algo o te pones en contacto con ellos, que siendo los que lo fabrican, seguro que lo saben mejor que nadie de aquí.


----------



## pi1966

Muchas gracias PEU, yo creo que va a ser lo mejor. Un saludo


----------



## gikubik

Hola a todos,

He estado buscando en distintos tutoriales sobre soldadura y no he sabido encontrar la respuesta. Soy un aficionado a la electronica poco iniciado. Nunca tuve problemas para soldar con estaño los típicos componentes discretos.

Ahora tengo la necesidad de reparar una bateria de un aparato que tengo. En teoria era fácil, solo debía soldar 10 baterias recargables de 1,2V en serie haciendo una determinada forma. La cuestión es que las patillas y los polos de las baterias no son amigas del estaño y no se pega como en la patilla de un transistor. El metal de las patillas no sé cual será, pero tiene aspecto de acero inoxidable, supongo que será latón cromado o recubierto de algun material que no sé.

Perdonad esta pregunta tan simple pero alguien me puede decir como puedo soldar con éxito terminales de este tipo entre si?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Gikubik


----------



## zopilote

Solo tienes que quitarle el cromo (lija, rueda desbaste,navaja...etc), luego colocar un pedazo de soldadura (cortado del carrete que tenga flux en su interios) en medio del terminal (lamina para que no ocupe espacio) y la pila. Y usa 60W para soldar.


----------



## aquileslor

Si raspas la cubierta de la pila te encontrarás con hierro, que es mas difícil de soldar con el flux del estaño.
Yo uso un flux especial que suelda cualquier cosa, pero la fábrica desapareció hace tiempo. Pero anda muy bien el clásico de los plomeros y ojalateros: el de cloruro de zinc. Incluso para el acero inox.
Se prepara en forma casera yo diría que siempre fué así. Tienes que poner un trozo de zinc en un frasco o pote de plástico o vidrio, le agregas ácido clorhídrico ( llamado tambien muriático, que se consigue en ferreterías, porque se usa para limpieza de inodoros) se va poniendo de a poco hasta que el zinc se disuelva todo. Y allí tienes un perfecto flux para soldar cualquier metal, menos aluminio.
¿De donde saco el zinc? pues de una pila común, no de las alcalinas. La pilas comunes tienen el recipiente de zinc puro. Le sacas el plástico que la recubre, la desarmas con ayuda de alicate y pinzas, lavas bien con agua el zinc de la cubierta y lo tratas con el ácido. Te puede tardar una hora a lo máximo el ataque del ácido. Luego lo guardas en el pote bien cerrado y te dura años. Yo tengo hecho una porción hace como 30 años y todavía sirve. Y no trates de hacerlo disolviendo cloruro de zinc en agua. No suelda. Hazlo como te indico y tendrás un excelente flux. ¿Como no se usa en electrónica? Pues porque produce corrosón por ser ácido. Luego de soldado, debes limpiar bien la soldadura con un trapo mojado en agua. No alcohol, sino agua. Y listo. Hasta hay soldadura en alambre que tiene ese flux dentro para soldar hierro.


----------



## gikubik

Gracias, así lo haré a ver si tengo suerte!

Un saludo.
Gikubik


----------



## Brod

Por ahí vi que alguien preguntaba cómo arreglar una punta cerámica. ¿Puede ser? Mira yo la arregle teniendo resultados medianamente buenos. Tomando la punta ya bastante rota, toda poceada y negra. Tenía como 5 años de uso continuo. Primeramente la pase por una amoladora de piedra fina creando nuevamente la punta y dejando una superficie suave de color cobre. Luego la coloque en el soldador, lo deje calentar bien  y la sumergí en alcohol reiteradas beses teniendo cuidado, ojo solo la punta, verán que cundo la sacan se pone marroncita al cavo de un rato, desenchufan el soldador y continúan asiéndolo hasta que tome un color natural medio dorado medio rojo. Y finalmente la calientan bien y le ponen estaño nuevo.

Este consejo me lo dio un electrónico. Suerte. 

A por cierto me olvidaba muy bueno el tutorial del principio.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no te sirve ese metodo con punta de ceramica, al pasarla por la amoladora le volas el recubrimiento de ceramica


----------



## Brod

Tienes razón, nada más que yo lo realice con una amoladora de banco a manivela, y mi punta desgraciadamente con el uso se le avía saltado ya el recubrimiento. Aclaro que este método lo recomiendo como última instancia. Ya casi cuando la estén por tirar al tacho de basura. No lo realicen con una nueva  porque les sucederá lo que dice zeta_bola_1 . Saludos. 

Este método es para alguien de bajos recursos (amarrete) ese soy yo. ja ja


----------



## 19Alexis84

Enhorabuena por el tutorial, lo encontré de casualidad buscando otras cosas relacionadas y me detuve a leerlo de principio a fin gracias a lo bien explicado que está (yo que pensaba que sabía soldar...), lo que me llevó a registrarme en este foro que aún apenas conozco pero tiene muy buena pinta.

Lo dicho, gracias por el trabajo y al resto por vuestras explicaciones


----------



## Mostdistortion

dearlana dijo:


> Enrolla un cable pelado un par de vueltas en el cuerpo metálico de tu soldador, en el espacio que hay entre la resistencia calefactora de la punta...y el mango. Luego lo retuerces un poco para que no se afloje.
> 
> Ese cable, de por lo menos un trozo libre de 1 metro y medio...lo unes a una placa metálica que mida por lo menos un palmo.
> 
> Esa plancha la pones en el suelo. (Yo he utilizado planchas viejas de planchar) cualquier lámina metálica te vale.
> 
> Con eso consigues que las puntas del soldador no adquieran electricidad estática que pueda descargarse contra el circuito integrado.



En serio esto resulta??? Lo estaré probando en unos días!

Les ha pasado que aveces la bobina interna del soldador se pone en corto con el recipiente metalico?

Saludos.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Mejor lee todo este tema.



La esponja húmeda siempre me trajo problemas (a mí) y concuerdo con dearlana en lo de no usarlo porque te arruina la punta. Esto y dejarle estaño en la punta mientras lo tenés a un lado son las dos cosas que aprendí a no hacer 

esponja seca o cepillo (no de plástico) creo que son buenos.

Saludos.


----------



## jaldon

anthony123 dijo:


> bueno yo creo que el mejor consejo es el del trapito mojado... cuando estaba novato raspaba la punta  y al poco tiempo tenia que cambiarla... Este tuto hacia falta.. no todos saben esos pequeños truquitos para la soldodura quede perfect...
> BYE



perdona soy viejito en esto te puedo asegurar que eso de usar un trapito mojado tampoco es buena idea te lo digo no solo como esperiencia si no simplemente por logica, la humedad acorta la vida de los metales y mas porque al estar humedo y tener alta temperatura le creamos oxidacción rapida,  y la tipica esponja humedecida te puedo asegurar que es pan de cada dia del fabricate de las punta de los soldadores( o cautin), yo aprendi por experiencia que la mejor idea es usar una brocha con pelos naturales de las usadas en pintura y luego mojar con flux, asi evitas todo lo posible la axidacción de la punta y alargas la vida, pruebalo y me lo agradeceras


----------



## itrobot

Hola compañeros, excelente foro, regurlarmente solo estoy en modo lurker pero hoy me toco ser parte activa del foro.

La cuetion es la siguiente, intento hacerme una antena wifi la cual consiste en hacer unos rombos con alambre de cobre grueso, 1.5 a 2 mm, seguro que más de uno la conoce.

El problema es que no logro soldar este cacharro, el cual conta de 4 partes las cuales son:dos pares de rombos, dos tramos de 3 cm las cuales unen los dos rombos, y ese es mi problema, no logro soldar el tramo de 3 cm al rombo.
Estoy usando un cautin de pistola de 150w supuestamente. 


Alguien me puede orientar y decirme que estoy haciendo mal? 

Gracias de antemano y saludos. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le raspaste el barniz ? , lo lijaste super bien ? O lo raspaste con un cutter ?


----------



## Nuyel

Con una tercera mano por que primero tienes que limpiar bien (una lijada), aplicar fundente o flux, luego calentar con el cautín y aplicar soldadura sin mover la punta del cautín, cuando se ve que se derrite bien entonces ya lo quitas, claro, que la otra mano tendrá que sujetar todo junto mientras haces todo esto


----------



## proteus7

que raro que no lo puedas soldar, yo tenia un cautin weller de 40 o 50 wats no recuerdo bien  y con ese soldaba aletas de aluminio de es espesor de .5mm sobre la base de metal que traen los laser


----------



## yosimiro

Ventaja y desventaja del cobre, muy buen conductor eléctrico, y también muy buen conductor térmico.
Esto último es lo que te está dificultando la soldadura, ya que por esa buena conducción disipa la temperatura más rápido y enfría el lugar en cuestión.

*Todo lo que te recomiendan es correcto.*

Pero agregaría, envolver los tramos que no se sueldan con papel higiénico  (sanitario) enrollado para aislarlo del ambiente durante la tarea, dejando descubierto solo 1cm de cada lado de la soldadura, *de modo que el cobre no se enfríe por los extremos impidiéndote llegar a la temperatura de fusión del estaño*.

Creo que solo te falta eso para conseguir tu propósito.


----------



## sergiot

Como bien dice ppp, tu problema es la disipación de temperatura que genera el alambre de cobre, vas a tener que utilizar un soldador de mayor potencia, yo para esos casos uso uno de 100W.


----------



## Nuyel

Pero si yo logré hacer la antena con un cautín de 30W, el dolor de cabeza fue la de soldar el conector SMA al plato con una placa FR-4 virgen, tenia un área enorme enfriando esa cosa, pero lo logré aunque la soldadura parecía pasta por que nunca llegaba a verla completamente líquida.


----------



## yosimiro

Otra solución sería, ayudarte precalentando la pieza con un secador de cabello, o mejor aún con una pistola de calor.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## yosimiro

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.metarisa.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/plancha-cafetera.jpg



El que sabe, *sabe*.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo tenia uno de estos ... podia soldar un barco!!






Y tengo unos asi de mi Abuelo .. lo pones al fuego de la cocina y cuidado!!!


----------



## yosimiro

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo tenia uno de estos ... podia soldar un barco!!
> http://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo114/oatyr/2009-12-03/038-8.jpg
> 
> Y tengo unos asi de mi Abuelo .. lo pones al fuego de la cocina y cuidado!!!
> 
> http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2010/04/29/DSCF0159.JPG



He tenido todos esos, el primero murió de viejo.....
Es una pena, hoy lo podría reparar.


----------



## el-rey-julien

debe estar usando alambre con barniz,por eso no puede soldar,
como dijo Nuyel ,con el soldador de 30 wat, alcanza y sobra,
el problema viene cuando hay que soldar el conector


----------



## victorbl

algun problema soldar en una habitacion con aire acondicionado?


----------



## Fogonazo

victorbl dijo:


> algun problema soldar en una habitacion con aire acondicionado?



Ninguno            .


----------



## yosimiro

Para limpiar la punta de mis 2 soldadores(ambos caseros), impregno un recorte de madera(de aproximadamente 80mm x 200mm x 10mm) con flux (casero).

Y en eso froto la punta de los soldadores, como quien afila un formón.

El grano de la madera es suficientemente rígido, como para quitar la suciedad, *pero de ninguna manera es abrasivo*, para la capa protectora de la punta.

De todos modos ambos soldadores, no tienen capa protectora desde el principio.
Pero si no se degastan el cobre o el bronce...
La capa de una punta de buena calidad, menos.

Y el flux, va impregnando la superficie, de modo que no avance la corrosión.


----------



## elctronico85

Buenas comunidad,

El presente hilo creado es para hacer un poco de recopilación de información, ya que lo que me he encontrado por el foro y por la Web está muy difusa. Lo que intento es que entre todos hablemos en primer lugar de los tipos de aleaciones de soldadura blanda que se utilizan en electrónica y cuales son sus aplicaciones. Por ejemplo, tengo que soldar un componente en una zona en la que se prevé recalentamiento, ¿es conveniente utilizar una soldadura de aleación 60/40? ¿Porque una aleación sin plomo me deja una soldadura opaca? Estas y mas dudas podríamos ir resolviendo.

Si os parece interesante el hilo mañana empiezo a subir más información de la que he recolectado.

Un saludo. ...


----------



## svartahrid

Hace poco se me termino la soldadura robotica, o no se como le llame, la fina comunmente usada en electronica, brillosa, y para unas conexiones de audio he usado una soldadura que tenia por ahi, la cual es como que mas opaca y gruesa, va ser que es la que usan en fontaneria, o quizas en instalaciones electricas, la habia comprado hace mucho en una ferreteria tipo homedepot. 

Es un poco menos manejable que la otra, pero usando flux y buena temperatura, se logra una soldadura aparentemente perfecta, aunque sin brillo dada la naturaleza de esa soldadura. Entonces segun estuve leyendo este post, eso es debido a que carece de plomo? y que tal su conductividad y aplicacion en electronica? claro que no la use para soldar componentes electronicos, pero al fin y al cabo la he usado en cables de electronica que manejan audio. No es recomendable hacer lo que hice? que tal con eso? saludos.


----------



## shevchenko

Creo que esas soldaduras son más bien con mucho plomo, son más blandas y creo que mas resistivas...

Saludos!


----------



## enbudle

Eso del estaño 60/40 ya es algo viejo. Lo normal hoy es estaño/plata/cobre estos ultimos creo solo llegan al 1% la soldadura es buena queda brillante y evita el problema del plomo. En mi caso yo uso de 0.3mm por que es principalmente para celulares pero viene bien con todo. Aunque debo aceptar que seria bueno encontrar alguno con mas estaño.


----------



## shevchenko

al tener más estaño tendrás que subir la temperatura/tiempo de la soldadura un detalle no menor en el caso de celulares... 
tal vez te convenga más un estaño común 40/60 (o una variante) y ver el tema de la resina que tenga...
como yo no reparo celulares hablo sin saber claro...

Saludos!


----------



## Fyz

Estupendo post. 
Yo llevo poco tiempo soldando y cada uno de vuestros aportes me ayuda un montón. 
P. D: no volveré a soplar mas soldaduras jeje


----------



## ryuks

Hola,
Es una pregunta de novato pero esque soy novato, .
Me ha picado un poco la curiosidad con este mundillo y me gustaria que me recomendaseis como indica el titulo del post, tanto un limpiador de punta para el soldador como estaño. En el del limpiador de la punta he visto esto en aliexpress, pero no se si sera tirar el dinero o funciona bien:

limpiador

Por otro lado, en cuanto al estaño es cierto que tengo algo del que me daban cuando compre el soldador. Pero me da que será de mala calidad. ¿¿Cual recomendarias que saliese bien de precio?? Tampoco necesito algo profesional, sino algo bueno, bonito y barato. ¿¿Recomendais que incluya algun componente en concreto como por ejemplo flux??

¿¿que tal este que esta tambien muy bien de precio??  estaño

A ver que os parecen y/o recomendais. Ya os digo, soy muy novato y el uso muy esporadico, no necesito nada especialmente pro.

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter

Pues depende de donde vivas.
Si es en Europa se supone que no puedes usar estaño-plomo desde hace años.
Según mi punto de vista la calidad depende mucho de la calidad de la resina que deje mas o menos residuos y que ayude mas o menos a soldar.
Del estaño que he probado el que mas me a gustado es el que vendía Wurth que es caro como todo lo que vende pero suelda fantástico.

Prueba y error, supongo.


----------



## tiago

No compres estaño chino.
Vé a una tienda de elctrónica y gástate 15€ en un carrete de estaño de calidad, o terminarás decepcionado por los resultados y abandonarás la afición.
En cuanto al limpiador de punta, se utiliza esponja *natural *humedecida para ir limpiando a la par que trabajas.


La viruta de latón yo la uso solamente para limpiar la punta antes de desconectar el soldador y dejarlo aparcado hasta la próxima, ya que es mas agresiva si usas puntas con recubrimiento. Pero cada uno tiene sus maneras.

Salút.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Complementando lo que dice tiago, yo uso una esponja redonda y pequeña (5cm de diametro) que se emplea para que las mujeres se quiten el maquillaje. Por acá las venden de a pares y son muy economicas y resistentes, y sirven perfectamente para la limpieza de la punta del soldador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya lo veo en la perfumería comprando esponjitas demaquilladoras


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya lo veo en la perfumería comprando esponjitas demaquilladoras


¡ Para eso están las "Hijas mujeres" !

He comprado cosas peores en las perfumerías, por ejemplo ruleros de goma-espuma


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es de macho mandar a una mujer !


----------



## pandacba

Ah bueno nos fuimos....... esto debería ser agregado al hilo que trataba sobre las herramientas no de la profesión que utilizan los técnicos, no recuerdo el nonmbre del hilo ahora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo no tengo problema, y menos ahora con el curro del genero y toda esa bola. Pero, a decir verdad, me cuesta un poco salir a comprar esas cosas. Todo sea por ahorrar unos pesos...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

¿Y los que tenemos el pelo largo ?
Y no tenemos hijas.
Otra cosa aparte de la esponjita está la brochita para pintar cejas esa la uso para embarrar pasta fundente en los pines a desoldar.
 Es muy recomendable por qué a diferencia de un pincel está embarra muy bien se la quiere a mi señora


----------



## frica

Hola Chicos:

Bueno yo quiero aportar mi granito de arena en esta estupenda comunidad. Los expertos no la encontrarán muy interesante, quizá.
Os anexo un documento de Word con, entre otras notas, una traducción de la web inglesa donde repasan los principales problemas con las soldaduras y cómo repararla y evitarlas:






*En mi opinión creo que el revisar la placa en busca de soldaduras con estos y otros problemas, debería ser un paso obligado, especialemente para los que como yo, nos queda mucho para ser expertos.*

Otros enlaces que os ayudarán a identificar las soldaduras frias:







La soldadura fría, el problema más común en fallas electronicas ~ Circuitos Electronicos


----------



## stifgs

Buenos días.

Ando metido en instalar un conector de carga a una plaquita de un altavoz Bluetooth, ya he retirado (más o menos) la soldadura de anclaje antigua y me veo con el problema de que por mucho que lo limpie con cepillo o bastoncillo y limpia contactos o alcohol etílico al secar se me queda sucio igualmente.

Se que el alcohol ideal para estas cosas es el isopropilico al 99% pero en los tiempos que corre el isopropilico ha aumentado su valor  2,5 veces más, y no lo había adquirido antes.

¿Se me está quedando sucio por el alcohol incorrecto o se me está escapando algo?

Adjunto unas fotos del limpia contactos y de la placa.

Saludos.

P.D. Se aceptan sugerencias y consejos


----------



## Gatxan

Lo que pretendes limpiar es el flux o resina fundente del estaño. 
El alcohol isopropílico tiene una efectividad limitada y el limpia contactos no es lo suyo.
Busca el spray "flux-off" de Chemtronics, o el Contakt PCC de contakt chemie, por poner un ejemplo. Estos van muy bien. Pero ojo dónde lo aplicas, porque en placas de circuito impreso de baquelita o de aparatos muy antiguos se me ha llevado hasta la máscara antisoldante.


----------



## stifgs

Gatxan dijo:


> Lo que pretendes limpiar es el flux o resina fundente del estaño.
> El alcohol isopropílico tiene una efectividad limitada y el limpia contactos no es lo suyo.
> Busca el spray "flux-off" de Chemtronics, o el Contakt PCC de contakt chemie, por poner un ejemplo. Estos van muy bien. Pero ojo dónde lo aplicas, porque en placas de circuito impreso de baquelita o de aparatos muy antiguos se me ha llevado hasta la máscara antisoldante.



Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta @Gatxan, estoy casi seguro que los limpiadores que me recomiendas ahora mismo son más baratos que el isopropilico .

Intentaré conseguirlo en estos días antes de seguir con el trabajo. Gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda.


----------



## Cocodj

Tengo una pregunta*,* el exceso de estaño en las soldaduras .de los componentes de una plaqueta
Afecta en algo .tanto el sonido o la calidad *?*


----------



## tiovik

Cocodj dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta el exceso de estaño en las soldaduras .de los componentes de una plaqueta
> Afecta en algo .tanto el sonido o la calidad.


En realidad no, el exceso de soldadura se debe evitar mas bien por una cuestión practica y estética. Aparte habla de una buena factura en el armado del circuito. Lo que debe evitarse son las soldaduras frías y el uso de aleaciones Sn/Pb de dudosa calidad.
En el caso de secciones del circuito que manejen potencia (amplificadores, fuentes de poder) hay que dimensionar las conexiones afectadas como para que manejen las corrientes requeridas sin destruir nada ni degradarse. Eso puede obligar a que ciertas soldaduras tengan un tamaño importante ya que los conectores también son de un tamaño no despreciable.
Y nunca olvidar que el punto de masa de un circuito de audio debe ser ÚNICO, las masas en "daisy chain" son una invitación segura a los ruidos de todo tipo.


----------



## fabioosorio

Seré curioso, buen día. 
En qué consiste "masas en daisy chain"?

Tema aparte, bien Coco, va mejorando su redacción, utilice signos de puntuación y es un lujo su consulta.

Agrego a las consideraciones del señor "Vik", el exceso de estaño conlleva a riesgo de puente entre pistas.


----------



## sergiot

Como te dijeron, no afecta en nada mientras la soldadura se haya realizado efectivamente, ya que mucho estaño no es garantia de nada, lo importante es que se hayan unido pista y componente, ya que muchas veces el estaño no se adhiere a una de las dos y eso pasa por suciedad en uno de los materiales.
Para los que estamos en las reparaciones, no existe el tema costos en una soldadura, es mas, siempre hay que evitar que la soldadura que de fabrica falló por "costos" no vuelva a suceder.


----------



## Cocodj

El tema es que tuve que resoldar todo una plaqueta .y un poquito de eStaño le puse .
No se tocan las soldaduras .no es para tanto
Y lo que es el *masa en daisy Chaín.  Que es ???*


----------



## tiovik

Cocodj dijo:


> El tema es que tuve que resoldar todo una plaqueta .y un poquito de eStaño le puse .
> No se tocan las soldaduras .no es para tanto
> Y lo que es el *masa en daisy Chaín.  Que es ???*


Basicamente ir tomando la masa de una placa a la otra hasta que llegas a la fuente de alimentacion. Una burrada mayuscula...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Exceso de solda NO influe en la calidad del Audio , ya insuficiencia de solda o solda "fria" (trincada  , fracturada) SI , puede generar malos contactos y eses malos contactos seguramente si traduzen en ruidos aleatorios y altamente molestos a la casidad del sonido.
Lo que puede si pasar con exceso de solda es cortocircuitos que SI pueden dañar los circuitos electricos/electronicos.
!Suerte!


----------



## moises calderon

Descripción de Daysi chain


----------

